# Thanksgiving Driveler............. 155



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

ok, how 'bout this..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

I love you Keebs, and I appreciate everything you and Julie have done for us over the years, BUT both your vids SUCKED !!!  



Post up Simple Man !!! Pleazzzzzzzzzzze..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

....


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 20, 2014)

When is Thanksgiving?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

Well......I reckon I'm goin to the Condo without the Jag. He's done copped a BAD ATTITUDE today. :


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> When is Thanksgiving?



The same day it always is!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Am I in the right place


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

This'll have to do for today! 

The ones with the asterisk are my last 3 shot from the rest, and then there's the free hand shot to the right.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well......I reckon I'm goin to the Condo without the Jag. He's done copped a BAD ATTITUDE today. :





Fix him a Irish Coffee, he'll be good to go !!! 




How 'bout a lil Jimmy Buffet, "A pirate turns 40??"


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

maybe you should just take a sling shot to the condo?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> This'll have to do for today!
> 
> The ones with the asterisk are my last 3 shot from the rest, and then there's the free hand shot to the right.





Chiefbrohole, I'm a accuracy freak, but truth be told, ifn you can hit a pie plate/gallon jug at 50 yds you can kill most anythang in Georgia, 'cept mebbe Nic...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> maybe you should just take a sling shot to the condo?



What for?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbrohole, I'm a accuracy freak, but truth be told, ifn you can hit a pie plate/gallon jug at 50 yds you can kill most anythang in Georgia, 'cept mebbe Nic...



Yessir.......that's all I used to shoot as a target yrs ago!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

That bullseye in that pic is smaller than if you put your thumbs and forefingers together and make a circle.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff, that freehand shot at 100yards aint bad at all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Id aim for center mass tho


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What for?



because everyone is doing it


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

I gave Jag one more chance...waitin to see how he's going to act  before I head out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I gave Jag one more chance...waitin to see how he's going to act  before I head out.



Your gonna need him there to throw the spear..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well......I reckon I'm goin to the Condo without the Jag. He's done copped a BAD ATTITUDE today. :


what in the world???


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> This'll have to do for today!
> 
> The ones with the asterisk are my last 3 shot from the rest, and then there's the free hand shot to the right.



You got a dead deer in every shot on that target. Sharpen your knife. 


One of the more noted gunwriters of our time wrote that if you can hit an 8 inch pie plate offhand at 100 yards ten times in a row, then consider yourself a crackerjack shot.




Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbrohole, I'm a accuracy freak, but truth be told, ifn you can hit a pie plate/gallon jug at 50 yds you can kill most anythang in Georgia, 'cept mebbe Nic...




The trolls on this forum that would rather see me dead will regret this probably, but the ol` Doc gave me a good bill of health. Kidneys are doin` good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, that freehand shot at 100yards aint bad at all



That pic is very very very close to actual size.......2.5" out of bullseye at 100 yds freehand. I'll take it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I gave Jag one more chance...waitin to see how he's going to act  before I head out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You got a dead deer in every shot on that target. Sharpen your knife.
> 
> 
> One of the more noted gunwriters of our time wrote that if you can hit an 8 inch pie plate offhand at 100 yards ten times in a row, then consider yourself a crackerjack shot.
> ...


 
glad u got a good report 


Jeff C. said:


> That pic is very very very close to actual size.......2.5" out of bullseye at 100 yds freehand. I'll take it!



better than id do free handed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Keebs, you should kept the first 2.
I caught alot of flack when my title didnt match the music.  I still get the sads thinking bout how mean folks were to me.. I got some very mean Pms that day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Nics new avatar


----------



## rydert (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you should kept the first 2.
> I caught alot of flack when my title didnt match the music.  I still get the sads thinking bout how mean folks were to me.. I got some very mean Pms that day



quit being a nancy................


----------



## rydert (Nov 20, 2014)

Irish stew fo hunch............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> quit being a nancy................


 


rydert said:


> Irish stew fo hunch............



HDM was curious bout your tool


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You got a dead deer in every shot on that target. Sharpen your knife.
> 
> 
> One of the more noted gunwriters of our time wrote that if you can hit an 8 inch pie plate offhand at 100 yards ten times in a row, then consider yourself a crackerjack shot.
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> That pic is very very very close to actual size.......2.5" out of bullseye at 100 yds freehand. I'll take it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You got a dead deer in every shot on that target. Sharpen your knife.
> 
> 
> One of the more noted gunwriters of our time wrote that if you can hit an 8 inch pie plate offhand at 100 yards ten times in a row, then consider yourself a crackerjack shot.
> ...





Great news brother, now if the "Redhead" can kill the bigun this evenin !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

Why am I still up???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> Irish stew fo hunch............



What'z Irish stew


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'z Irish stew



it is stew that's Irish


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it is stew that's Irish



Thanks, guess I coulda googled it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'z Irish stew





hdm03 said:


> it is stew that's Irish








I'm guessing it's gottalot o taters in it ???


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it is stew that's Irish



tater soup?


----------



## rydert (Nov 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'z Irish stew



I use deer instead of lamb.........
peas, corn,onion,potato,tomatoes, sometimes carrots,deer cut into blocks, mix together, half of beer and usually cook in the crock pot.....



it be good on them cold days


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm guessing it's gottalot o taters in it ???





Scrapy said:


> tater soup?



I don't know why, but


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks, guess I coulda googled it.



google is yo fwiend; you know


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Mrs II you on pain meds?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> I use deer instead of lamb.........
> peas, corn,onion,potato,tomatoes, sometimes carrots,deer cut into blocks, mix together, half of beer and usually cook in the crock pot.....
> 
> 
> ...



I pictured it would be kinda like the roast beef my mama used to cook. With the carrots, taters and such all around it.


----------



## rydert (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HDM was curious bout your tool



bama deleted that thread.....some folks just couldn't behave


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you should kept the first 2.
> I caught alot of flack when my title didnt match the music.  I still get the sads thinking bout how mean folks were to me.. I got some very mean Pms that day


I put in the "reason you deleted" box was........ because Quack cried about it!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nics new avatar







Hooked On Quack said:


> Why am I still up???


 I dunno, why?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs II you on pain meds?



Why you axe


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> bama deleted that thread.....some folks just couldn't behave



I know, i was just letting you know he was asking bout it in the last driveler.  Hes still got hopes of finding it for you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I put in the "reason you deleted" box was........ because Quack cried about it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quack=


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why you axe



didnt know if you was um, spun out..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

I wish I was spun out..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't know why, but





U so kwazy !!!! 




Nancy, get a life, be a leader, stay on the porch with the pupz, 'cause you can't hang in the yard wit da BIG dawgzzz ,  Nic told me to tell you that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> U so kwazy !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You get pet more on the porch.  Ill stay there. Theres is more shade here..


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

nancy needs to put on her big girl panties


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

the ones without the racing stripe


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack=
> 
> 
> didnt know if you was um, spun out..


Nope. Just some antibiotics for my sinus/toof ache. BUT, he did put me on blood pressure medicine. I aint neva taken medicine in my life other than a vitamin. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> U so kwazy !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quack got it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You get pet more on the porch.  Ill stay there. Theres is more shade here..



He said the pupz was out there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

There is so much static in this office that my hair is literally sticking straight up. Looks like I been jumpin on a trampoline.
I said something about it and the other girl started laughing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> the ones without the racing stripe



Sorry, left those at your house.  Kinda skeered me when you came in the front door


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> There is so much static in this office that my hair is literally sticking straight up. Looks like I been jumpin on a trampoline.
> I said something about it and the other girl started laughing.





Laaaaaaaaaawd, pleazzzzze Mandy we gotta have pics ~~


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope. Just some antibiotics for my sinus/toof ache. BUT, he did put me on blood pressure medicine. I aint neva taken medicine in my life other than a vitamin.


join the club....... "again"........... 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> There is so much static in this office that my hair is literally sticking straight up. Looks like I been jumpin on a trampoline.
> I said something about it and the other girl started laughing.


I try to keep a can in the truck, the office, the house.......


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 20, 2014)

I heard Thanksgiving is on Thursday again this year -- Any truth to that rumor?

Oh.  And that's the Bob Seger I remember...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaaaaaawd, pleazzzzze Mandy we gotta have pics ~~



I said she laughed at me. Aint that enough.


----------



## rydert (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, left those at your house.  Kinda skeered me when you came in the front door


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok....thanks yall. Jag finally came to his senses and now is wanting to go get some deer meat!

We gotta hurry now...catch up with yall later!


----------



## rydert (Nov 20, 2014)

HuntinTom said:


> I heard Thanksgiving is on Thursday again this year -- Any truth to that rumor?
> 
> Oh.  And that's the Bob Seger I remember...



Tom, you been doing any huntin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok....thanks yall. Jag finally came to his senses and now is wanting to go get some deer meat!
> 
> We gotta hurry now...catch up with yall later!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Good luck jeff.

Oh and tell Mrs T and Jag I said hello..


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> Tom, you been doing any huntin?



dert - You been doin' and ryin' ? -- Wait -Your's was much funnier for some reason


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2014)

Howdy, Brother Tom. Good to see you back here some.


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, Brother Tom. Good to see you back here some.



Good to be back Nick.  Been pretty busy this last bit and not able to post much - Sort of taking an afternoon to chill, so I thought I'd post a bit...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok....thanks yall. Jag finally came to his senses and now is wanting to go get some deer meat!
> 
> We gotta hurry now...catch up with yall later!


Git ya'll one!!!!!!!!


HuntinTom said:


> I heard Thanksgiving is on Thursday again this year -- Any truth to that rumor?
> 
> Oh.  And that's the Bob Seger I remember...


 we remember the same!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I said she laughed at me. Aint that enough.


but I still bet you da cutest!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

Mizz H22 is jumping on a trampoline?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

Good to hear from ya Tom, you're welcome anytime you got the time !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mizz H22 is jumping on a trampoline?






Boingggggggggg, boinggggg, boinggg  . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boingggggggggg, boinggggg, boinggg  . . .



that reminds me.......where is pooh bear???


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

Quack is breaking out his gay pics in the get in shape thread


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

strang?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Quack is breaking out his gay pics in the get in shape thread



There must be two Quacks in hera.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> There must be two Quacks in hera.



the quack I met had alot larger gord sitting on his shoulders


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that reminds me.......where is pooh bear???





Pooh hangin, said it's a lil cold out.




hdm03 said:


> Quack is breaking out his gay pics in the get in shape thread





Kinda looks like suma 'o the doods you and Nancy be trollin fo at the park ???


Hmmmmmmmmm ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 20, 2014)

You can tell the swapmeet is in moultrie, ive seen 30's , 50's , 60's, and 70's cars everywhere.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You can tell the swapmeet is in moultrie, ive seen 30's , 50's , 60's, and 70's cars everywhere.



I aint get you in trouble earlier did I?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint get you in trouble earlier did I?



do what????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You can tell the swapmeet is in moultrie, ive seen 30's , 50's , 60's, and 70's cars everywhere.



I love old cars.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint get you in trouble earlier did I?





hdm03 said:


> do what????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

i REALLY dont get it.  =confuzzled


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2014)

Guess I should go ahead and buy a turkey.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Guess I should go ahead and buy a turkey.



Fry one of your racing chickens


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2014)

Looked out and there are a bunch of guys with a ditch witch in my yard digging. Asked them what were they doing, and they said running fiber optic cable. Guess this little burg has decided to join the 20th century.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fry one of your racing chickens



I don't have no chickens.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint get you in trouble earlier did I?


No why? Thats what i'm supposed to do, talk to people.  That boss man there is cool.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love old cars.


Me too, pops has got his loaded up to try and sell. 72 pymouth scamp and a 78 corvette.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No why? Thats what i'm supposed to do, talk to people.  That boss man there is cool.



Nancy tried to kiss you while you were at work?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nancy tried to kiss you while you were at work?



I dont kiss bearded ladies!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

I just made a complete fool of myself in the PF.

But,


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just made a complete fool of myself in the PF.
> 
> But,



why yes; yes you did


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just made a complete fool of myself in the PF.
> 
> But,






I'm still LOLING !!!  You ROCK gal !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> why yes; yes you did



Them folks need to lighten up anyway.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

the static done got to her brain


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Poor Elfii seems upset


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Looked out and there are a bunch of guys with a ditch witch in my yard digging. Asked them what were they doing, and they said running fiber optic cable. Guess this little burg has decided to join the 20th century.


you gonna have to put a seat belt on to get on the internet now!


mudracing101 said:


> No why? Thats what i'm supposed to do, talk to people.  That boss man there is cool.
> 
> Me too, pops has got his loaded up to try and sell. 72 pymouth scamp and a 78 corvette.


Come get the Lincoln & take it for me............. pwease.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just made a complete fool of myself in the PF.
> 
> But,


that WAS   


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Them folks need to lighten up anyway.


yeah they do!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

durt?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

dirt's wife?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 20, 2014)

Mrs. H knows how to burn it down.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Mrs. H knows how to burn it down.



eye reckon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

eyerectumigonna stay up all day . . .


My wife will be proud ..







Listening to Blake , "The more i Drank, the more I drank..."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Bout time to go. 
Sho is pretty out there.
Ya'll have a good Friday Eve.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time to go.
> Sho is pretty out there.
> Ya'll have a good Friday Eve.





Later lil Ms. Politcal Forum chic . . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later lil Ms. Politcal Forum chic . . .


----------



## rydert (Nov 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> dirt's wife?



...............idjit......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> ...............idjit......



Noone ever accused him of being smart.
Oh, tell your wife hey for me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Nic gonna scalp quack for derailing sinclairs fitless thread


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

I would but quacks to tall. Id know what crickett felt like when shes trying to reach the kitchen sink...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

I got a new "utility knife" too.  Dont call it a razor knife, Mud will correct you quick fast and in a hurry.  Then he will sell you a pink utility knife


----------



## rydert (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Noone ever accused him of being smart.
> Oh, tell your wife hey for me



............idjit......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

i wuz juss been nyce


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got a new "utility knife" too.  Dont call it a razor knife, Mud will correct you quick fast and in a hurry.  Then he will sell you a pink utility knife


He sold me the camo one......... it.is.so.kewl.!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> ............idjit......


do you have *idjit-itis* today?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> He sold me the camo one......... it.is.so.kewl.!!!!



what the.

FLUFFY!?!?!?! YOU HAD CAMO AND SOLD ME A PINK ONE!?!?!?!?1


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what the.
> 
> FLUFFY!?!?!?! YOU HAD CAMO AND SOLD ME A PINK ONE!?!?!?!?1




shell prolly lose it


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> shell prolly lose it



This made me LOL


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what the.
> 
> FLUFFY!?!?!?! YOU HAD CAMO AND SOLD ME A PINK ONE!?!?!?!?1





havin_fun_huntin said:


> shell prolly lose it


Nope, he attached a kewl paracord attachment thang-a-ma-gigy so that I won't! So THERE! boomchakalakah!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> This made me LOL


don't get me started............ tuffboy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> This made me LOL


I kinda giggled as i was typing it.

howdy W2H 


Keebs said:


> Nope, he attached a kewl paracord attachment thang-a-ma-gigy so that I won't! So THERE! boomchakalakah!



he shoulda put a homing device in it too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

cricketts here...  
imma be in twouble again


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I kinda giggled as i was typing it.
> 
> howdy W2H
> 
> ...


done got that covered too!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> cricketts here...
> imma be in twouble again


keep it up, I'm in the mood for ya wisebutt right now!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> don't get me started............ tuffboy!



Pfffttttttt..



havin_fun_huntin said:


> cricketts here...
> imma be in twouble again



You seem to stay in twouble.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> done got that covered too!
> 
> keep it up, I'm in the mood to learn from you, ol' wise one



thanks keebs, thats means alot coming from you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Pfffttttttt..
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to stay in twouble.



I do.  I like to keep the WOWs on their toes. Then again, with Keebs and crickett all you gotta do is put something 6' off the floor and tell each to grab it for ya


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Pfffttttttt..
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to stay in twouble.


you "pppfffttttt" now, but I heard talk in the back room.......... ya best be careful......... juss sayin.............. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> thanks keebs, thats means alot coming from you


if'n you had've put "young grasshoppa" they woulda thought I typed that, but they all know me better'n what you changed it to...........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I do.  I like to keep the WOWs on their toes. Then again, with Keebs and crickett all you gotta do is put something 6' off the floor and tell each to grab it for ya


you ain't much taller'n me, so you'd do good to be careful......... ya know the sayin "Dynamite comes in small packages"........... it's true.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Keebs+, Crickett+

Hello ladies


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, Keebs+, Crickett+
> 
> Hello ladies


why for you in ninjy mode? hidin from someone?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you ain't much taller'n me, so you'd do good to be careful......... ya know the sayin "Dynamite comes in small packages"........... it's true.........



Im average height 
But I got long monkey arms, so


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> why for you in ninjy mode? hidin from someone?



you cant see me, im not here..  Read Jeffs sigline


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> why for you in ninjy mode? hidin from someone?



Oh, and im trying to be like Nic.  Hes my mentor.   Poor fella


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I do.  I like to keep the WOWs on their toes. Then again, with Keebs and crickett all you gotta do is put something 6' off the floor and tell each to grab it for ya



Easy there Nancy, If you put something 6' off the floor I couldn't reach it either.



Keebs said:


> you "pppfffttttt" now, but I heard talk in the back room.......... ya best be careful......... juss sayin..............



Not the first time W2H has been mentioned in the "back room".


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Think im gonna call jeff fa fa while hes hunting.  Give him some good tips


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Easy there Nancy, If you put something 6' off the floor I couldn't reach it either.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the first time W2H has been mentioned in the "back room".


   true on both accounts!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Easy there Nancy, If you put something 6' off the floor I couldn't reach it either.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the first time W2H has been mentioned in the "back room".



Your a WOW too?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

yall pray for me if I ever meet crickett. shes gonna kick me in the back of the knee..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> eye reckon



Good thang you gave them a laugh Obama gonna gimp them mad tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im average height
> But I got long monkey arms, so





Really???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really???



5'10" tall but im 6'2" from finger tip to finger tip


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 20, 2014)

HFH = Knuckledragger


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 5'10" tall but im 6'2" from finger tip to finger tip





Workin2Hunt said:


> HFH = Knuckledragger





Nancy + LOOOOOOOOOOOOng fangernails ='s  5'3


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nancy + LOOOOOOOOOOOOng fangernails ='s  5'3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> HFH = Knuckledragger


 bout right


Hooked On Quack said:


> Nancy + LOOOOOOOOOOOOng fangernails ='s  5'3



you jealous bro?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

ok, I'm outta here.............gotta see if my tracker works on Mud.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

bye keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw bro, I'm here and I'm queeer. . . Meatcha at the park..



NO NO   I wont be at the park


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 20, 2014)

What's weird about ya quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

I dunno Fuzzbro, been up for 'bout 36hrs, thankin they be trickin on me . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2014)

getting dark and have the chores done.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Quack is weird


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Ya'll juss figgering that out.
He's been playin neeked twister for years.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 20, 2014)

10.5 hour training class today


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

Killed a 90 lb doe at last light. Holler later.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Killed a 90 lb doe at last light. Holler later.



Congrats Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Killed a 90 lb doe at last light. Holler later.




attabrochiefhole!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Killed a 90 lb doe at last light. Holler later.


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll juss figgering that out.
> He's been playin neeked twister for years.



Nekked twister is fun. Wish I'd started when I was more pliable.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2014)

Good deal Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Congrats Chief





Hooked On Quack said:


> attabrochiefhole!!!





Crickett said:


>





KyDawg said:


> Good deal Chief


 
Appreciate it yall......unfortunately I gut shot her. 

She was quartering away and it was getting dark very fast. I waited as long as I could for a broadside shot, but she didn't offer it. Then I rushed the shot and hit her on her left side and it exited on her front right just in front of her shoulder. It did a number on her, but just too far back. Cleaned it up really well though.

I hope I get at least 30 lbs of meat! I'm gonna need another one if I want to keep Jag fed. 

Oh.....Jag drug that doe about 175 yds or so, back to the truck by himself!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2014)

Go Jag.

What no night crew?

Well the coffee is ready for the day shift.  Lot warmer outside this morning but still grab a light coat.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 21, 2014)

Well Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Friday to all of you fellow drivelers.  I've been really busy this week and finally got home last night.  Gonna be leaving again at noon today and heading to Charlton County (Folkston, Ga which is only 4 miles from the Florida line near Jacksonville) for a high school play-off football game.  The sad thing is that I know full well that my team doesn't stand  a chance in hades of winning this game tonight.  Some people might call me a "jocky-strap" but in reality, I am just an athletic supporter.    Sometimes, I must be really crazy.

I need lots of coffee this morning as I only got about 4 hours sleep last night and I won't get much tonight as well as I know that it will be a loooonnnggg ride back home tonight after the game.  No question, I am crazy.

Carry On !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Friday to all of you fellow drivelers.  I've been really busy this week and finally got home last night.  Gonna be leaving again at noon today and heading to Charlton County (Folkston, Ga which is only 4 miles from the Florida line near Jacksonville) for a high school play-off football game.  The sad thing is that I know full well that my team doesn't stand  a chance in hades of winning this game tonight.  Some people might call me a "jocky-strap" but in reality, I am just an athletic supporter.    Sometimes, I must be really crazy.
> 
> I need lots of coffee this morning as I only got about 4 hours sleep last night and I won't get much tonight as well as I know that it will be a loooonnnggg ride back home tonight after the game.  No question, I am crazy.
> 
> Carry On !!!



EE lives.   Glad to hear from you.  




blood on the ground said:


> I been busier than a centapeed in a toe counting contest tonight!



Hope there wasn't another fire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Mornin fellas.....


----------



## rydert (Nov 21, 2014)

Chief

congrats on the deer


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I been busier than a centapeed in a toe counting contest tonight!




Good Morning BOD.  Sounds like you and I must have been in the same contest this week then.  I have been busier than a "windmill" type door knob on a country outhouse during a severe outbreak of diarrhea!!!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> EE lives.   Glad to hear from you.




Yep, I survived but barely, I think.  This whole week has been a disaster for me and just plain wore my tail out.  Then the traffic coming home last night was unreal.  I didn't know that we had 87 million 18-wheelers driving east on I-20 last night.  Bumper to bumper most of the way with some fools trying to drive 90-100 mph thinking that they could "leap-frog" over the stacked up traffic.    






Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellas.....




Good Morning Chief.  Congrats on a truck load of deer meat last night too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> Chief
> 
> congrats on the deer



Hey dertO.....thanks! I still need another one, that little doe won't last long. 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning BOD.  Sounds like you and I must have been in the same contest this week then.  I have been busier than a "windmill" type door knob on a country outhouse during a severe outbreak of diarrhea!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appreciate it Mike, sounds like you had a tough week!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Got a Dr. appt. this mornin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

morning, got to read back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

grats on the deer jeff


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2014)

Going to be a goot day!!!! I pulled out my work coat an found 20 dollas!!!! Make it rain baby!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> grats on the deer jeff



Thanks....all that scope sighting and I gut shot the deer!

 I screwed up and took your advice, aimed for center mass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Gut shot Kang!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks....all that scope sighting and I gut shot the deer!
> 
> I screwed up and took your advice, aimed for center mass.



 you didnt miss tho
my advice=dead deer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gut shot Kang!



LOLing


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

Chief Gut Shot!   Congrats on the meat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you didnt miss tho
> my advice=dead deer



Yessir....I didn't like the results of my shot placement, but did bring a deer to the cooler. I was in bad need of some venison.  

Wish I could have got a more broadside quartering to shot, and wish I could have gotten on another larger doe that was in the food plot also. Maybe next time. Btw, it was about a 150 yd shot just before dark. Couple more minutes and I couldn't have taken it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Chief Gut Shot!   Congrats on the meat!



Gut wrench!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2014)

Never mind, I will sell a brate on my own!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Never mind, I will sell a brate on my own!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Saw 2 huge does when I was leaving out of brother's deer lease. Also, we looked at their kill log for this year as we logged mine in, saw where someone shot a 155 lb doe, several @ 130 and on down the line. Saw one @ 65 lbs, so mine wasn't the smallest 

They've killed a total of 14 does including mine off of that lease. My brother saw 12 yesterday morning, and we had 3 in the food plot last night.

Saw one in the log that said........ Doe ? weight ?


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....I didn't like the results of my shot placement, but did bring a deer to the cooler. I was in bad need of some venison.
> 
> Wish I could have got a more broadside quartering to shot, and wish I could have gotten on another larger doe that was in the food plot also. Maybe next time. Btw, it was about a 150 yd shot just before dark. Couple more minutes and I couldn't have taken it.



Look up "scope enhancer" bro. Gets u bout 4-6 minits more time at first/last light


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

One of the female members killed a 5.5 yr old buck this week. They said they still have a 6.5 yr old walking that they have on trail cam.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Look up "scope enhancer" bro. Gets u bout 4-6 minits more time at first/last light




Will do....thanks, Chris. Think I'm going to upgrade with a custom trigger too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

All righty......gotta get ready for Dr's appt. Catch up with yall later!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Going to be a goot day!!!! I pulled out my work coat an found 20 dollas!!!! Make it rain baby!!!!



BOG=ballin like Bo$$


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

Bog = rich


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

scrappy is greedy, he dont know how to share


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nancy tried to kiss you while you were at work?


Homo... come on now, this is mud youre talking about



Keebs said:


> He sold me the camo one......... it.is.so.kewl.!!!!


Just dont tell  him what you paid for it, that goofus gave me 4 dollars for one


Jeff C. said:


> Killed a 90 lb doe at last light. Holler later.





Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it yall......unfortunately I gut shot her.
> 
> She was quartering away and it was getting dark very fast. I waited as long as I could for a broadside shot, but she didn't offer it. Then I rushed the shot and hit her on her left side and it exited on her front right just in front of her shoulder. It did a number on her, but just too far back. Cleaned it up really well though.
> 
> ...


Good deal on the deer Jeff!! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> grats on the deer jeff


That deer i have a pic of is being tuff, i sat up till 11:30 last night and didnt see him. I'm going today to get some leg traps.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Going to be a goot day!!!! I pulled out my work coat an found 20 dollas!!!! Make it rain baby!!!!





blood on the ground said:


> Never mind, I will sell a brate on my own!





Jeff C. said:


>



Ahhhh......somehow I missed that post! 

 Let's do it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo... come on now, this is mud youre talking about
> 
> 
> Just dont tell  him what you paid for it, that goofus gave me 4 dollars for one
> ...



Id set up several neck snares too.  Maybe look into on dem scope enhancers like H22 mentioned


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo... come on now, this is mud youre talking about
> 
> 
> Just dont tell  him what you paid for it, that goofus gave me 4 dollars for one
> ...



Thanks Mudbro!!

Dogs licked me like a lollipop last night when I got home!

 

Later!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Killed a 90 lb doe at last light. Holler later.


   


Jeff C. said:


> Oh.....Jag drug that doe about 175 yds or so, back to the truck by himself!!


 don't matter, meat in the freezer!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Friday to all of you fellow drivelers.  I've been really busy this week and finally got home last night.  Gonna be leaving again at noon today and heading to Charlton County (Folkston, Ga which is only 4 miles from the Florida line near Jacksonville) for a high school play-off football game.  The sad thing is that I know full well that my team doesn't stand  a chance in hades of winning this game tonight.  Some people might call me a "jocky-strap" but in reality, I am just an athletic supporter.    Sometimes, I must be really crazy.


I don't know, Mike, even Irwin beat Charlton as well as a few others, so don't count your team out just yet!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mornin



Grats on the deer meat Jeff fa fa.



Grats on the fount $$ Blood.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Going to be a goot day!!!! I pulled out my work coat an found 20 dollas!!!! Make it rain baby!!!!


Hey big man , let me hold a dollar.



Jeff C. said:


> Thanks....all that scope sighting and I gut shot the deer!
> 
> I screwed up and took your advice, aimed for center mass.


Do what ya got to do to get a deer in the cooler. Every one has made that shot they aint so happy about, dont worry about it at all, you got her, heck yeah!!



Jeff C. said:


> Will do....thanks, Chris. Think I'm going to upgrade with a custom trigger too.


cusotm triggers and flashlights dont matter , you done got one dead!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

Good morning, Mrs. Hawtnet... Keebs!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

KIng


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2014)

Let's do lunch ... Da dolla menu is on me!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Let's do lunch ... Da dolla menu is on me!!!



Uhm today is Golden day, gonna need more than a dollar, you can leave a tip


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Let's do lunch ... Da dolla menu is on me!!!


Jalepeno burger!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Jalepeno burger!!!!!!



= afta burna!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 21, 2014)

Mornin knuckleheads.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2014)

Wife wants to hunt in the morning... She is cutting in on my man time!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife wants to hunt in the morning... She is cutting in on my man time!!!!



Man up, tell her NO!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Let's do lunch ... Da dolla menu is on me!!!



Double cheese burger please.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Speaking of buying lunch, I'm going out with the girls again this evenin. Maybe somebody won the lotto and will pick up the tab again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man up, tell her NO!!



Is that you nancy?





Sorry the debil made me do it.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22, havin_fun_huntin+, Workin2Hunt, Keebs+, Jeff C.+

I'm the only one talkin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud?



Where'd you come from?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife wants to hunt in the morning... She is cutting in on my man time!!!!



tell her i said hey


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where'd you come from?



i was in da duck blind with H22 and strang


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is that you nancy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where'd you come from?



oh, by the way.........HEY


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

Mizz Hawtnet 22 called hfh Nancy...........lol-ing all over everything


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i was in da duck blind with H22 and strang



Amazin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is that you nancy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



Dont encourage her


----------



## Crickett (Nov 21, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

Just a few hours left to sign up for the Secret Shenanigans 2014!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

matt=ebola
matt+strang= strang ebola.
strang+H22+hdm03= nasty ebola
h22+mrs22= mrss22 ebola
hdm03+park= lower population in Tifton


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife wants to hunt in the morning... She is cutting in on my man time!!!!


I'll take her, no problem.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where'd you come from?


we sneaky


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> Just a few hours left to sign up for the Secret Shenanigans 2014!


Morning Mrs. Crickett.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

wonder iffin The Redhead shot a deer yesterday?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

hfh=good at rithmatic.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hfh=good at rithmatic.



Hope you all have a speedy recovery


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> hfh=good at rithmatic.



I take that back. 


It aint time to flop yet hfh.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hope you all have a speedy recovery





Aint nothin rong wiff me. I'z fine as frog hair.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I take that back.
> 
> 
> It aint time to flop yet hfh.



Another PF moment I see..


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder iffin The Redhead shot a deer yesterday?



or the greyhead?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

is this thread from last year?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint nothin rong wiff me. I'z fine as frog hair.



  Yeah, but you cant count..  whats your job again?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> is this thread from last year?



Nope, its from tomarra


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

Im sorry, Mrs 22s boo boo got me LOLing errwhere now


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint nothin rong wiff me. I'z fine as frog hair.



yes you are


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

Leroy, study up your shock set ups , ride heights , and four link suspension setups and you can come by and hang out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy, study up your shock set ups , ride heights , and four link suspension setups and you can come by and hang out.



To tell ya the truth, thats prolly the one thing on a car/truck i havent dealt with much is front end/suspension work.  But im a great supervisor and um.. wrech getter at time like that


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> To tell ya the truth, thats prolly the one thing on a car/truck i havent dealt with much is front end/suspension work.  But im a great supervisor and um.. wrech getter at time like that



What about beer fetcher


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What about beer fetcher



Long as you aint got one them beer guardin dogs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

I think I ran mrs 22 off?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

howdy WiClyff


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

Why Cliff?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03,  please dont ever tell folks you dont wear pants.  dats nasty


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

hello guests.  drop in and sit a spell


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I take that back.
> 
> 
> It aint time to flop yet hfh.


What had happened.


hdm03 said:


> is this thread from last year?





mudracing101 said:


> yes you are





Wycliff said:


> Mornin


Mornin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think I ran mrs 22 off?



You found me tho.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You found me tho.



I learnt from quack. he has great stawker skillz.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

aint that right MUD?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



dat made me giggle a little bit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dat made me giggle a little bit



Just don't toot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just don't toot.



Sorry, you were out 2 seconds too late


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Today is Friday November 21, 2014. 



Just FYI.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is Friday November 21, 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI.



hdm03 will be along shortly to tell us what to celebrate today and durt will tell us he has a phobia of that..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, you were out 2 seconds too late





hdm03 said:


> mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs 22 got Ancraophobia


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 has Aulophobia after a bad band camp trips


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 has Aulophobia after a bad band camp trips


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

HFH gots Arrhenphobia.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

ok, someone start a bail fund for me, put Crickett & her hubby on stand by, Ima gonna stomp a mud hole in a certain new employee's butt if I hear him talk to another LONG TIME employee like I just did earlier.......... gggggggrrrrrrthatboysdaysarenumbered!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH gots Arrhenphobia.



Hmd doesnt tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

There is a phobia for errthang


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Bo$$ gots Alektorophobia.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

NON of the drivelers have Potophobia


----------



## rydert (Nov 21, 2014)

tonight will be my son's last football game..............It surely has been fun ......now i gotz the sads.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

hey look I found one for rydirt.  Rupophobia


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

bunch of......


----------



## rydert (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey look I found one for rydirt.  Rupophobia



does that mean i'm scared of myself?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> tonight will be my son's last football game..............It surely has been fun ......now i gotz the sads.............



wanna hug lil fella?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

Sesquipedalophobia- Fear of long words.
Anyone else see the irony in this?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

I do not have Caligynephobia


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

Mud has Coprastasophobia


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud has Coprastasophobia



but, he doesnt have Cibophobia


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> but, he doesnt have Cibophobia



not even close


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

nor does he have Dipsophobia


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NON of the drivelers have Potophobia



same thing hdm03+


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

he doesn't have Pocrescophobia either


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

I bet google is blowing up looking at thee words..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> tonight will be my son's last football game..............It surely has been fun ......now i gotz the sads.............


Dang. I know the feeling. Is he going to play ball in college? 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sesquipedalophobia- Fear of long words.
> Anyone else see the irony in this?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Enough with the phobias. I'm sick of looking them up.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

I do not have Rupophobia.  I will tell him to tell his wife hey anytime i want to


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I do not have Rupophobia.  I will tell him to tell his wife hey anytime i want to



Giggle.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

Imma told yall.  I got alot of work today and 0 motivation to do it


----------



## rydert (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. I know the feeling. Is he going to play ball in college?



no....this will be it.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> no....this will be it.....



You can always practice dance with your daughter


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Now I think I gots Fearaphobia


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> no....this will be it.....


I'm sawry


havin_fun_huntin said:


> You can always practice dance with your daughter



play pretty.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sawry
> 
> 
> play pretty.



I wasnt being mean.   Sons fixing to go to collage.  Im sure his daughter aint gonna play feetballs and she dances, so....


Then again durt in a tutu wont be a good sight.. cancel that...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wasnt being mean.   Sons fixing to go to collage.  Im sure his daughter aint gonna play feetballs and she dances, so....
> 
> 
> Then again durt in a tutu wont be a good sight.. cancel that...



She might. I was in college before I played feetsball.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She might. I was in college before I played feetsball.



you played da feetsball?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you played da feetsball?



Sho did. Defensive end and special teams. 
Even intercepted a  ball and ran it back for a TD. Toot Toot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho did. Defensive end and special teams.
> Even intercepted a  ball and ran it back for a TD. Toot Toot.



 look at chu


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

ok, bbl, gotta got cash my weakly check (yes I spelled that right) and make a delivery


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ok, bbl, gotta got cash my weakly check (yes I spelled that right) and make a delivery



look at chu


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> tonight will be my son's last football game..............It surely has been fun ......now i gotz the sads.............


 I sowwy..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> look at chu


I TOLD you she wuz a special one!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

Golden Corral?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho did. Defensive end and special teams.
> Even intercepted a  ball and ran it back for a TD. Toot Toot.


Mrs. Hawtnet played on the special team.



hdm03 said:


> Golden Corral?










I do not understand all these words that are coming out of y'alls mouth. And i aint looking them up either


----------



## Crickett (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, someone start a bail fund for me, put Crickett & her hubby on stand by, Ima gonna stomp a mud hole in a certain new employee's butt if I hear him talk to another LONG TIME employee like I just did earlier.......... gggggggrrrrrrthatboysdaysarenumbered!!!!!!!



Daaaannnngggg...... I'm here if you need me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. Hawtnet played on the special team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gots the  Fearaphobia too

Mud don't know what special teams is.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebs is going to jail. Keebs an outlaw.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebs = throat punch harder than Mattech and Nitram.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Daaaannnngggg...... I'm here if you need me!


That's........... it's gotten baaaaddd................


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs is going to jail. Keebs an outlaw.


they wouldn't keep me there long.......... I promise!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs = throat punch harder than Mattech and Nitram.


I told you, toting all that horse/dog/chicken feed was gonna make a difference!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebs=


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mud. I'zat deer in yo avi the one you got on yo trail cam


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

i hungry


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud. I'zat deer in yo avi the one you got on yo trail cam


No random pic of the web.



hdm03 said:


> i hungry



You wanna go wif me? They got chicken and dumplins


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Chicken alfredo


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs=


now keebs=  just made an awesome trade for some deer meat!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No random pic of the web.
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna go wif me? They got chicken and dumplins



That's a web


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No random pic of the web.
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna go wif me? They got chicken and dumplins



Yep......give me a few hours and i'll be there


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's a web



kinda strange; isn't it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> now keebs=  just made an awesome trade for some deer meat!







Keebs=


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> now keebs=  just made an awesome trade for some deer meat!


Not going there with first thing that popped in my head



mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's a web


Off the web



hdm03 said:


> Yep......give me a few hours and i'll be there


I'm gonna go ahead and we'll go again when ya get here.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs=


Keebs = bipolar


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

time to go ate and get the emissions test done on the truck


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> now keebs=  just made an awesome trade for some deer meat!



If i knew you were tradin stuff out, i'da brought you a deer too


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You wanna go wif me? They got chicken and dumplins


I want the salad bar and chicken wangs...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chicken alfredo


I got chili again........ but this will finish it up...... haven't had to cook but twice this week!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Not going there with first thing that popped in my head
> Keebs = bipolar





mudracing101 said:


> If i knew you were tradin stuff out, i'da brought you a deer too


bad mud, BAD!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> If i knew you were tradin stuff out, i'da brought you a deer too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> time to go ate and get the emissions test done on the truck



they require that in north ga?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> they require that in north ga?



Not where I live.
I think it's just around the ATL area.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22, mguthrie, Hooked On Quack+, Scrapy


SPEAK!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh snap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

Gotta go to a double funeral, mom and son died on same day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go to a double funeral, mom and son died on same day.



Dang...........................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang...........................





Yeah, mom was fixin to die, called all family members to visit one last time, son lives in Valdosta, was taking a shower and died of a brain annurism.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

Someone tell Dert to check out the big Bartow buck killed up his way...


----------



## rydert (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Someone tell Dert to check out the big Bartow buck killed up his way...



where?......the one killed by the girl?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not where I live.
> I think it's just around the ATL area.



They require it in Forsyth county.......if i lived 2 miles further north in Dawson county I wouldn't have to worry about that crap.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dert check out the big Bartow buck killed up your way...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> They require it in Forsyth county.......if i lived 2 miles further north in Dawson county I wouldn't have to worry about that crap.



just move...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> They require it in Forsyth county.......if i lived 2 miles further north in Dawson county I wouldn't have to worry about that crap.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

My dream is to move to Tifton.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> My dream is to move to Tifton.



Come on.  You and mud can be neighbors


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Come on.  You and mud can be neighbors



his wife would be at my house all da time


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

we would tell each other hey and what not


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> his wife would be at my house all da time





hdm03 said:


> we would tell each other hey and what not



You seen mud?  I aint sure id tell his wife hey.  He looks like a strong fella.


----------



## rydert (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Someone tell Dert to check out the big Bartow buck killed up his way...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert check out the big Bartow buck killed up your way...



...................


Thats Bartow County...........not Bartow Ga.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> ...................
> 
> 
> Thats Bartow County...........not Bartow Ga.



Aint Bartow Co in Ga?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You seen mud?  I aint sure id tell his wife hey.  He looks like a strong fella.



he ain't that strong; fat can be deceiving  

he would probably be at my house all the time telling me hey and what not.  on the bright side; he would take me to the Golden!!


----------



## rydert (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> his wife would be at my house all da time





hdm03 said:


> we would tell each other hey and what not








that made me giggle....

homo3 come by and pick up lil dert, I think he wants to tell mud's daughter hey...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> he ain't that strong; fat can be deceiving
> 
> he would probably be at my house all the time telling me hey and what not.  on the bright side; he would take me to the Golden!!



Hes smart tho.  he would trick you into paying.
Hes gotta be a smooth talker.  Thats the only way i can imagine him getting a hawt wife.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Aint Bartow Co in Ga?



NO HE DI IN'T


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO HE DI IN'T



Yeah, uh huh sho did


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

there will be a lot of hey-ing going on


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> there will be a lot of hey-ing going on



And lol ing. I've spend some time wiff em.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

fluffy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And lol ing. I've spend some time wiff em.



havent talked much to Mrs V but mud be funny fella


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

Then again there might be LOLing at hdm03 and his heys


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havent talked much to Mrs V but mud be funny fella



Love me some Mz. V. and CoCo and Mud's sister-in-law. and Mud's brother  and Macy and Mud.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

Mrs 22 is very loving


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22 is very loving



I forgot one. 
Added it before anybody quoted me.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love me some Mz. V. and CoCo and Mud's sister-in-law. and Mud's brother  and Mud.



that's sweet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that's sweet



I know.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that's sweet



I just saw what you did.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Where'd he go.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

i dont see what he did?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

I found him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i dont see what he did?



HFH=no good at proof readin.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

miss hawtnet to to gave me a spakin'


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH=no good at proof readin.



give her a break; she can barely read


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> miss hawtnet to to gave me a spakin'



Sho did. 
Cain't run from me. No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> My dream is to move to Tifton.


 Its beautiful here.



hdm03 said:


> his wife would be at my house all da time


 Nevermind



rydert said:


> that made me giggle....
> 
> homo3 come by and pick up lil dert, I think he wants to tell mud's daughter hey...............


If you ever want him to play foot ball again, you would advice against it.


















seriously.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> And lol ing. I've spend some time wiff em.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love me some Mz. V. and CoCo and Mud's sister-in-law. and Mud's brother  and Macy and Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

GC lost money today.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

Fluffy = protective


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> GC lost money today.



Way to go Mud; way to go!  Stick it to the man!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

Fluffy needs nancy to rub his belly


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> GC lost money today.



H22 won't take me to those all you can eat places. Says he loses money.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 won't take me to those all you can eat places. Says he loses money.



I get the buffet and water. I cant eat at Wendy's that cheap.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go to a double funeral, mom and son died on same day.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, mom was fixin to die, called all family members to visit one last time, son lives in Valdosta, was taking a shower and died of a brain annurism.


how awful!!!!


hdm03 said:


> he ain't that strong; fat can be deceiving
> 
> he would probably be at my house all the time telling me hey and what not.  on the bright side; he would take me to the Golden!!


self moderating 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> havent talked much to Mrs V but mud be funny fella


Love me some MissVic!


hdm03 said:


> Fluffy = protective


you have NO idea!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I get the buffet and water. I cant eat at Wendy's that cheap.



I don't eat much.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

almost


----------



## rydert (Nov 21, 2014)

later folks....i'm out. Y'all keep lil dert in y'alls thoughts tonight as they play for the State Championship....


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> later folks....i'm out. Y'all keep lil dert in y'alls thoughts tonight as they play for the State Championship....



good luck to lil Dirty!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> later folks....i'm out. Y'all keep lil dert in y'alls thoughts tonight as they play for the State Championship....



GO LIL DERT!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> later folks....i'm out. Y'all keep lil dert in y'alls thoughts tonight as they play for the State Championship....



Where's it played at?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

behind the "at"


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> later folks....i'm out. Y'all keep lil dert in y'alls thoughts tonight as they play for the State Championship....


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 21, 2014)

Deer were runnin` crazy this mornin` around the house. Rut is startin` real good. My buddy took this picture 2 weeks ago. This buck walked by this mornin` and I gave him a pass, along with 2 smaller bucks and 3 does. 

My regards. folks. I hope ya`ll have a happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

That's a fine looking buck......i would of had a tough time letting him walk


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Deer were runnin` crazy this mornin` around the house. Rut is startin` real good. My buddy took this picture 2 weeks ago. This buck walked by this mornin` and I gave him a pass, along with 2 smaller bucks and 3 does.
> 
> My regards. folks. I hope ya`ll have a happy Thanksgiving.





hdm03 said:


> That's a fine looking buck......i would of had a tough time letting him walk


that's what I was thinkin................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

that fella woulda got a serious case of lead poisoning...


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

yep


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ya'll have a good weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

I would a gut shot that rascal in a New York second!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a good weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I would a gut shot that rascal in a New York second!


I thought you only counted in N'awlins time.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I thought you only counted in N'awlins time.........



New York seconds are shorter!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> later folks....i'm out. Y'all keep lil dert in y'alls thoughts tonight as they play for the State Championship....


Later dirt, good luck lil dirt.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a good weekend.


Bye Mrs. 22


Jeff C. said:


> I would a gut shot that rascal in a New York second!


You and me both.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

bOOM bOOM?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

pewpewpew


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> New York seconds are shorter!





Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeffro, looks like bro and sis n law will be moving back home. I hate that but he transfered back. Good news is i'll be dropping in on you from time to time again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Good Luck to Lil cert!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, looks like bro and sis n law will be moving back home. I hate that but he transfered back. Good news is i'll be dropping in on you from time to time again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Heading to DA house.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Its good for that, but i hate to see the idjits go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its good for that, but i hate to see the idjits go.



10-4, hate to see he has to move back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

What's up Take'em?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, hate to see he has to move back!



Its his decision , he wants to go back. More overtime.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its his decision , he wants to go back. More overtime.



Did they sell their house Mudro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Well......good news and bad news!

Bad news 1st......I've been having some heart pains again that feel just like before my heart attack/s, and I have to go have a heart cath.

Good news.......Doc ain't messing around with a stress test, just gonna go get the procedure done Friday 2 weeks from now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2014)

Morning... Got up and started a pot of dear, deer, dir... Chilli, chilly, chhilay!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well......good news and bad news!
> 
> Bad news 1st......I've been having some heart pains again that feel just like before my heart attack/s, and I have to go have a heart cath.
> 
> Good news.......Doc ain't messing around with a stress test, just gonna go get the procedure done Friday 2 weeks from now.



Take care of that ticker Jiff.. that sucker is necessary! Besides I owe you a hug for the tail fan mounts ya gave me....


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2014)

Dang Jeff; I hate to hear that; but it sounds like the caught the problem in time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Take care of that ticker Jiff.. that sucker is necessary! Besides I owe you a hug for the tail fan mounts ya gave me....





hdm03 said:


> Dang Jeff; I hate to hear that; but it sounds like the caught the problem in time!



Thanks guys......I've been puttin it off hoping it was just phantom pain from surgery.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Irish coffee!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks guys......I've been puttin it off hoping it was just phantom pain from surgery.



You just keep us posted and don't be afraid to ask for help if you need anything! I'm a call away!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Irish coffee!



Tater soup right?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Did they sell their house Mudro?


No they still have it.



Jeff C. said:


> Well......good news and bad news!
> 
> Bad news 1st......I've been having some heart pains again that feel just like before my heart attack/s, and I have to go have a heart cath.
> 
> Good news.......Doc ain't messing around with a stress test, just gonna go get the procedure done Friday 2 weeks from now.


Uh oh, get that seen about Jeff , asap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You just keep us posted and don't be afraid to ask for help if you need anything! I'm a call away!



Just hope it doesn't require another surgery.....possibly just more meds, as if I'm not already taking enough. 



blood on the ground said:


> Tater soup right?



Irish Cream(whiskey and cream)


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No they still have it.
> 
> 
> Uh oh, get that seen about Jeff , asap.



Yessir, been putting off too long already! 

BOG......you must be off work tonight. Chili sounds gooood!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

I need to check on some corn and cameras and be in a tree or truck or blind.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

I need to go see Keebs, been a while.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

I need to go see Jeffro, been a while.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

I need to go see the Hornets, been a while.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

aint never seen homo3


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, been putting off too long already!
> 
> BOG......you must be off work tonight. Chili sounds gooood!



Off is what I am! .... Cooking chilli and digging in the cooler baby!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, been putting off too long already!
> 
> BOG......you must be off work tonight. Chili sounds gooood!



Man, come on Jeff.  You know better than to put off that kinda stuff buddy.

Hope everything goes well tuesday.  Ill say a special prayer for ya


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm outta here, headed straight for my honey spot!Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm outta here, headed straight for my honey spot!Ya'll have a good'un!



You must be headed out drankin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2014)

Bye y'all, have a goot weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, come on Jeff.  You know better than to put off that kinda stuff buddy.
> 
> Hope everything goes well tuesday.  Ill say a special prayer for ya



I know I know! 

Friday Dec. 5th

Thanks, hopefully it's nothing meds can't handle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

I needs some likker, all I got is some wild turkey, a tad of forty creek, tequila, vodka, beer and wine.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well......good news and bad news!
> 
> Bad news 1st......I've been having some heart pains again that feel just like before my heart attack/s, and I have to go have a heart cath.
> 
> Good news.......Doc ain't messing around with a stress test, just gonna go get the procedure done Friday 2 weeks from now.



 Dang.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dang.....



Thanks Ms Crickky!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2014)

Deer chili = good


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Deer chili = good



Frozen peetsa!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm outta here, headed straight for my honey spot!Ya'll have a good'un!



glad you're coming to see me.  call when you get close.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

lilD must be readin.


----------



## lilD1188 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> lilD must be readin.



Stawkin......


----------



## ccherry (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I know I know!
> 
> Friday Dec. 5th
> 
> Thanks, hopefully it's nothing meds can't handle.



Hope everything goes well


----------



## Hankus (Nov 21, 2014)

watch yer step, rock took out an eye an bloodied his nose from a previous truck. To say he was unhappy was an understatement


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> My dream is to move to Tifton.




They allow trailers in the "Park??"




rydert said:


> ...................
> 
> 
> Thats Bartow County...........not Bartow Ga.





My bad . .  Tell LilDert to give it his all in his last game !! 



Nicodemus said:


> Deer were runnin` crazy this mornin` around the house. Rut is startin` real good. My buddy took this picture 2 weeks ago. This buck walked by this mornin` and I gave him a pass, along with 2 smaller bucks and 3 does.
> 
> My regards. folks. I hope ya`ll have a happy Thanksgiving.




Nic, I'm guessing because of the lack of a "belly swag" that's about a 3-3 1/2 yr old.  Good genes though, should be sweet next year.





Jeff C. said:


> Well......good news and bad news!
> 
> Bad news 1st......I've been having some heart pains again that feel just like before my heart attack/s, and I have to go have a heart cath.
> 
> Good news.......Doc ain't messing around with a stress test, just gonna go get the procedure done Friday 2 weeks from now.





Ain't gonna crawl yo butt about this, glad to see you have a Dr's appt, if you make it that long. . . idjit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

Ohhhhh, and good LAAAAAAAAAAAWD there was some GOOD lookin young gals at the funeral home!!!   They was all lubbin on there Uncle Quack . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They allow trailers in the "Park??"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll drank to that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhh, and good LAAAAAAAAAAAWD there was some GOOD lookin young gals at the funeral home!!!   They was all lubbin on there Uncle Quack . .



Were they pokin you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Were they pokin you?





No, but they wanted to . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, but they wanted to . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

What happened to da steaks?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

I was looketh ing over there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 815482





Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 815484



And overeth there ^^^^

You been seein any deers?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

Shoulda took this pic 'bout a week, or so ago, it looked like it was on fire, hickory tree.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

It woulda been a good'un.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 21, 2014)

It'll be a goodun next year


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

Will take some pics of the shak tomorrow, think Nic will like my log home.  Heart cut/hand hewn hemlock logs, hardwood floors,  1 x 4 tongue and groove ceilings.


Very small house, 3bdr, 2 baths, swimmin pool and 60 acres of land.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

Mmmmmmmmmm, "Striptease" with Demi Moore NEKKID !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will take some pics of the shak tomorrow, think Nic will like my log home.  Heart cut/hand hewn hemlock logs, hardwood floors,  1 x 4 tongue and groove ceilings.
> 
> 
> Very small house, 3bdr, 2 baths, swimmin pool and 60 acres of land.



Sounds like my kinda place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Tryin to find that thread I was telling you about Quackbro!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2014)

I guess I'm the only one working the night shift this weekend


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will take some pics of the shak tomorrow, think Nic will like my log home.  Heart cut/hand hewn hemlock logs, hardwood floors,  1 x 4 tongue and groove ceilings.
> 
> 
> Very small house, 3bdr, 2 baths, swimmin pool and 60 acres of land.



Sounds like a nice place


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I guess I'm the only one working the night shift this weekend



I gotta go to work on Sunday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Time fo anudder drank.

Nobody to play wit......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebsy readin back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

My lil circle thingy just a spinnin.......................................................


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Time fo anudder drank.
> 
> Nobody to play wit......





Jeff C. said:


> My lil circle thingy just a spinnin.......................................................



Mebbee, Meebee not


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You must be headed out drankin!


started out huntin, all I saw was a grey fox, THEN I went to drankin!


Jeff C. said:


> I needs some likker, all I got is some wild turkey, a tad of forty creek, tequila, vodka, beer and wine.


well dang, where's the crown & wisers?? you ain't got sh.......nuttin.....


gobbleinwoods said:


> glad you're coming to see me.  call when you get close.


I called, went to voicemail, I said "Hey".......... didja get it?


lilD1188 said:


> Stawkin......


hey now, I don't have that pic in your avatar!!!!! and I want it!


Jeff C. said:


> Well......good news and bad news!
> 
> Bad news 1st......I've been having some heart pains again that feel just like before my heart attack/s, and I have to go have a heart cath.
> 
> Good news.......Doc ain't messing around with a stress test, just gonna go get the procedure done Friday 2 weeks from now.


Just go ahead & tell Miz T I will be calling for updates, period, that's all there is to it......... unless she'd rather call me.......... honestly, prayers started and updates requested, LOVE me some Chief & Family!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Will take some pics of the shak tomorrow, think Nic will like my log home.  Heart cut/hand hewn hemlock logs, hardwood floors,  1 x 4 tongue and groove ceilings.
> 
> 
> Very small house, 3bdr, 2 baths, swimmin pool and 60 acres of land.


I'm TRYING to get there, just lack about 50+acres, 2 bdr's and the extra bath, got the pool though!


Wycliff said:


> I guess I'm the only one working the night shift this weekend


bless your heart............ I'll have another drank juss 4 u!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy readin back!


busted.......


Jeff C. said:


> My lil circle thingy just a spinnin.......................................................


mine too!


Wycliff said:


> Mebbee, Meebee not


oh hush!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> started out huntin, all I saw was a grey fox, THEN I went to drankin!
> 
> well dang, where's the crown & wisers?? you ain't got sh.......nuttin.....
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> busted.......
> 
> mine too!
> 
> oh hush!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebsy wit da MQ SmackDown!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Thanks


I just wish YOU would get the morning after feelin, I'm sure I'm gonna get for doing this for you!
Made my "Hanky Panky" for supper tonight, even took pictures to post in the cafe'...........  I can't get logged into my yahoo account to save them & post........ lawd have mercy.........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy wit da MQ SmackDown!!


I wuvs you!!!!!!!!

OHHHH, did you see where I posted about the American Legion & Vietnam vets giving all our employee's with a gift card & a turkey?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I just wish YOU would get the morning after feelin, I'm sure I'm gonna get for doing this for you!
> Made my "Hanky Panky" for supper tonight, even took pictures to post in the cafe'...........  I can't get logged into my yahoo account to save them & post........ lawd have mercy.........



I'll let you have all of the morning after feeling to yourself I don't want to be stingy


----------



## Hankus (Nov 21, 2014)

yall say a prayer for my sister, they're gonna enduce labor soon. Mom an pop is loadin up an leavin in jus a few.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Got dog keebs got the quotes goin on. Watching  Lee county play some HS feets ball.wish i knew derts team.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> yall say a prayer for my sister, they're gonna enduce labor soon. Mom an pop is loadin up an leavin in jus a few.



Prayers sent


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I wuvs you!!!!!!!!
> 
> OHHHH, did you see where I posted about the American Legion & Vietnam vets giving all our employee's with a gift card & a turkey?



10-4, save me a leg!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I'll let you have all of the morning after feeling to yourself I don't want to be stingy


you so sweeeeet............NOT! 


Hankus said:


> yall say a prayer for my sister, they're gonna enduce labor soon. Mom an pop is loadin up an leavin in jus a few.


.
 she having trouble with this delivery?  don't matter, you know you got my prayers anyway!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> yall say a prayer for my sister, they're gonna enduce labor soon. Mom an pop is loadin up an leavin in jus a few.



You got'em Brother Hankus! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got dog keebs got the quotes goin on. Watching  Lee county play some HS feets ball.wish i knew derts team.





Whassssssssssssssssssss Upppppppppppppp????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Feelin goooooooooood.....got to tell MizDawn Hey! 

She knew what it meant!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Prayers for bunch of folks.

I juss wanna know who dert's boy plays for. I'm watching HS feetsball.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Then she told me, Tell Jag Heyyyyyy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow, Demi's got some really nice breasties . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Not chure Miz Hawtnet 22


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got dog keebs got the quotes goin on. Watching  Lee county play some HS feets ball.wish i knew derts team.


I do good ev'ry now & then!


Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, save me a leg!


weren't about the turkey I wanted to tell ya about!  That gift card?!?! Lawd, I bought me a pair of camo house shoes that I have fell in LOVE wiff! Lawd have mercy, these thangs are warm and comfy with "memory foam"!  Plus I got me some more jelly jars, that was soooo sweet of those folks to do that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

Wife's gonna kill me . .




Demi is HAWT . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Feelin goooooooooood.....got to tell MizDawn Hey!
> 
> She knew what it meant!



Lawd with your voice, who wouldn't


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Prayers for bunch of folks.
> 
> I juss wanna know who dert's boy plays for. I'm watching HS feetsball.


Not sure, I knowEE is Lincoln County, hoping they beat CHarlton, and
Ryder's team is the Jaguars, I think..........  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, Demi's got some really nice breasties . .


well, I do too, they juss don't look the same.....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd with your voice, who wouldn't


X's a gazillion!!! ain't that the TRUTH!!LOVE talkin to da Chief!


Hey, Mandi???


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Prayers for bunch of folks.
> 
> I juss wanna know who dert's boy plays for. I'm watching HS feetsball.



Tigers maybe


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, Demi's got some really nice breasties . .



You're sivk. Bless Suzie,s heart.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd with your voice, who wouldn't




He's a sexa lil fella . . 




Tawked to Chiefbro and Jagbro,  well, it's differnet, Jag did say he loved me and Dawn !!



Last time he said "I love you sometimes . . ."


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Not sure, I knowEE is Lincoln County, hoping they beat CHarlton, and
> Ryder's team is the Jaguars, I think..........
> 
> well, I do too, they juss don't look the same.....



 ;rofl:


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Talk about gettin down wit it!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're sivk. Bless Suzie,s heart.





I'm "sivk..."



Keebs said:


> Not sure, I knowEE is Lincoln County, hoping they beat CHarlton, and
> Ryder's team is the Jaguars, I think..........
> 
> well, I do too, they juss don't look the same.....





Just spewed my drank !!!  I can't say what I wanna say..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ;rofl:



What's so funny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

Chiefbro back intu da FUNK!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's so funny.



Keebs.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Heyyyy yall!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm "sivk..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Right there wiff ya jeff c. Fixin to call ya. Watch out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Wild Turkey 101 is some tuff stuff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Right there wiff ya jeff c. Fixin to call ya. Watch out.



Witcho bad self smart aleck phone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Look @ Miz Crickky all up in hera!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

Big dert and lil dert/


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Lil dert ain't that lil......unless Big dert iz!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

Me and Dirt's first and only date . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Big dert = giggler


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm "sivk..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keebs=MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!!!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs.....


 idonegood.........


Jeff C. said:


> Wild Turkey 101 is some tuff stuff!


Ohlawd, my BBBBCharlie dranks that stuff and MAN, when he fixes you a drank you KNOW he has fixed you a DRANK!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Big dert and lil dert/


Yep, talk about "Mirror Image"!!! good looking duo, if I do say so myself!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil dert ain't that lil......unless Big dert iz!




Lil Dert is lil by my standards, but he's tuff as nailzzz.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil Dert is lil by my standards, but he's tuff as nailzzz.


ALOT of folks are lil by "your" standards............ 
I WUV YOU MILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

Big Dert, and lil Dert could almost pass for bros !!!


Dert put a mark on that buoy !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ALOT of folks are lil by "your" standards............
> I WUV YOU MILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Erybody wanna make fun of the fat kid . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody wanna make fun of the fat kid . .



Just tell everybody your in shape. Round is a shape


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Suzie is sniffin yo crotch quack!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Big Dert, and lil Dert could almost pass for bros !!!
> 
> 
> Dert put a mark on that buoy !!!


That's right!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody wanna make fun of the fat kid . .


welcome to MY world!!!!!!!!! but I still love you!!!


Wycliff said:


> Just tell everybody your in shape. Round is a shape


oh yeah, you just won MY heart!


Jeff C. said:


> Suzie is sniffin yo crotch quack!


 J noticed that too!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Just talked to Miz Hawtnet......told her Heyyyy 2!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Wy.....you workin or at home?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Quack got in twouble wit Miz Dawn!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wy.....you workin or at home?



At work, nights till Sunday night then on vacation for Thanksgiving week


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack got in twouble wit Miz Dawn!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> At work, nights till Sunday night then on vacation for Thanksgiving week



 Heck yeah!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck yeah!!



First Thanksgiving I've had off in 9 years


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Last call for me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> First Thanksgiving I've had off in 9 years



Dannnnnng man!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2014)

Goodnight Chief take care of your ticker


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ok.



MmHmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Goodnight Chief take care of your ticker



Will do Wy, thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Night MizHawtnet22!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dannnnnng man!



They pay extra for holidays


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> First Thanksgiving I've had off in 9 years



Awesome. First one I don't know. It's always ben my favorite,but this time not so much,


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2014)

Good Night yall!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Night MizHawtnet22!!



Gawd dang i love you're 
voice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> First Thanksgiving I've had off in 9 years





Schelued to work Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2014)

Good night ya'll, I'm already in trouble ..


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Schelued to work Thanksgiving and Christmas.



gotta work Christmas and New years


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2014)

Nite Quack


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Last call for me!


Meeeeetoooo!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ok.





Wycliff said:


> First Thanksgiving I've had off in 9 years


Wow!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gawd dang i love you're
> voice.


I know what ya mean!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

morning gw


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning



Morning Wy,   first call for go juice


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning Wy,   first call for go juice



thank you sir


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

going hunting this morning GW?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2014)

yw

going hunting after getting off ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> going hunting this morning GW?



just might.  I am up at the normal time.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yw
> 
> going hunting after getting off ?



I'm going home so that my daughter can go to work


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I'm going home so that my daughter can go to work



don't be taking home a Winnie the Pooh bears.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't be taking home a Winnie the Pooh bears.



try not to


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Pooh Kwang Gobblin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2014)

touring through the pf and sf.  

just stumbled into the title as not paying attention this morn.  Must need more coffee.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> touring through the pf and sf.
> 
> just stumbled into the title as not paying attention this morn.  Must need more coffee.



Just lucky I guess


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2014)

don't know nothin yet, an I dont like it


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> don't know nothin yet, an I dont like it



still praying


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> don't know nothin yet, an I dont like it



well hankus have a drankus and get it together.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (1 members and 2 guests) 

hello guests


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

30 mo minutes


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> 30 mo minutes



but who is counting?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> but who is counting?



I is


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Cyl


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

Mornin Wy and gobble.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

C ya later Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Mornin Chief fixin to get outta hera


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2014)

by Wy

hellO  chiefO


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Mornin Chief fixin to get outta hera




10-4, couple more days and Vacation


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> don't know nothin yet, an I dont like it



hope all is well.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2014)

Mornin.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Need to go to  bed but Joe Dirt is on


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2014)

ok, here it is, boy, 5lb15oz, both sis an neph are fine far as I've been told


thanks yall


now where is them deer I seen yesterday


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> ok, here it is, boy, 5lb15oz, both sis an neph are fine far as I've been told
> 
> 
> thanks yall
> ...



Congrats to you and your sister


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> ok, here it is, boy, 5lb15oz, both sis an neph are fine far as I've been told
> 
> 
> thanks yall
> ...



Congrats Unk. 



Now where is that dog that bit me last night.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> ok, here it is, boy, 5lb15oz, both sis an neph are fine far as I've been told
> 
> 
> thanks yall
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Need to go to  bed but Joe Dirt is on



Hard to pass on some Joe Dirt! 



Hankus said:


> ok, here it is, boy, 5lb15oz, both sis an neph are fine far as I've been told
> 
> 
> thanks yall
> ...



Good to hear Unk Hankus!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2014)

Gotta a partay to attend tonight !!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> ok, here it is, boy, 5lb15oz, both sis an neph are fine far as I've been told
> 
> 
> thanks yall
> ...


 Congrats!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2014)

unkhankus


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 22, 2014)

Gonna git lil sis to join, what ya'll thank? She be sangle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Gonna git lil sis to join, what ya'll thank? She be sangle


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Gonna git lil sis to join, what ya'll thank? She be sangle


the more the merrier!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2014)

Gonna go bird watchin . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna go bird watchin . .





13 yesterday, 2 today . . 



Usually a hawk/hawks will run 'em out, no sign of them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2014)

Guess I'll just post by myself.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'll just post by myself.



Ahhhhhhh.    All by yourself


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'll just post by myself.



I am so lonely i could cry.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2014)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ahhhhhhh.    All by yourself





threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am so lonely i could cry.





Hey ole friend !!!  How's my boy and my gal friend doin??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2014)

Tripod's sigline . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2014)

Well a really big doe kept her fancy pants with an oak tree between me and she.   Big tease she was.  Looks like a wet morning to hunt tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tripod's sigline . .





gobbleinwoods said:


> Well a really big doe kept her fancy pants with an oak tree between me and she.   Big tease she was.  Looks like a wet morning to hunt tomorrow.


 ok, I'll admit it........ I SUCK at shooting....... missed another one, not once but TWICE!!!!!!! 2nd shot, I just "KNEW" was a hit, I HEARD it!!!!! went walking up there and she went PPPFFRRRTTTTT and raced off! I ready to either give completely up or get *ultra* serious........ok, the room is open for all the comments.............


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2014)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am so lonely i could cry.


you look vaguely familiar......... and that avatar is *to die for*!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, I'll admit it........ I SUCK at shooting....... missed another one, not once but TWICE!!!!!!! 2nd shot, I just "KNEW" was a hit, I HEARD it!!!!! went walking up there and she went PPPFFRRRTTTTT and raced off! I ready to either give completely up or get *ultra* serious........ok, the room is open for all the comments.............





Get ultra serious.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, I'll admit it........ I SUCK at shooting....... missed another one, not once but TWICE!!!!!!! 2nd shot, I just "KNEW" was a hit, I HEARD it!!!!! went walking up there and she went PPPFFRRRTTTTT and raced off! I ready to either give completely up or get *ultra* serious........ok, the room is open for all the comments.............



Don't give up!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Get ultra serious.



^^^^^


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Get ultra serious.





Crickett said:


> ^^^^^



Number 1 - I learned tonight to NEVER hunt with my contacts in, I can actually see better with my glasses...
Number 2 - I do believe I need another scope, which brings in 
Number 3 - I need my OWN gun & my own scope, when you borrow from someone else there is only so much you can do with "their" stuff.......... so, tax money is ear marked RIGHT NOW!
Thank ya'll!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Number 1 - I learned tonight to NEVER hunt with my contacts in, I can actually see better with my glasses...
> Number 2 - I do believe I need another scope, which brings in
> Number 3 - I need my OWN gun & my own scope, when you borrow from someone else there is only so much you can do with "their" stuff.......... so, tax money is ear marked RIGHT NOW!
> Thank ya'll!




When you get your own rifle and scope, if you would like for me to help you with it, get it right, and help you with getting used to it and learning it, you just holler.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey......


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey Chief.  What's up with you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Number 1 - I learned tonight to NEVER hunt with my contacts in, I can actually see better with my glasses...
> Number 2 - I do believe I need another scope, which brings in
> Number 3 - I need my OWN gun & my own scope, when you borrow from someone else there is only so much you can do with "their" stuff.......... so, tax money is ear marked RIGHT NOW!
> Thank ya'll!



It help's to shoot your gun a lot also Keebs. You need to know YOUR gun. Not that I'm any marksman by a long shot, but the more you shoot it the more you get the feel for YOUR gun and your own tendencies.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Chief's sig line makes me look at the ads every time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Chief's sig line makes me look at the ads every time.



 

Nothing like sweet success!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Number 1 - I learned tonight to NEVER hunt with my contacts in, I can actually see better with my glasses...
> Number 2 - I do believe I need another scope, which brings in
> Number 3 - I need my OWN gun & my own scope, when you borrow from someone else there is only so much you can do with "their" stuff.......... so, tax money is ear marked RIGHT NOW!
> Thank ya'll!



My brother is the same way, he can shoot a lot better with his glasses than with contacts. Getting your own gun and practicing with it will help you out a great deal.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh and hey everybody


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey Wy!

Yep I found out I need my reading glasses on even while looking through my scope.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

What time you got to head out tomorrow Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> What time you got to head out tomorrow Chief



About 11:30, got a buddy/coworker landing @ ATL airport that I will pickup on the way out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

I am absolutely dreading the ride home on Wednesday, the day before Thanksgiving. One of the most traveled days in the U.S. It's estimated that 100 million people will be on the roads across the country.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I am absolutely dreading the ride home on Wednesday, the day before Thanksgiving. One of the most traveled days in the U.S. It's estimated that 100 million people will be on the roads across the country.



How far you have to go on this trip? I don't want to drive the 15 miles to my house everyday so I know your travel stinks


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> How far you have to go on this trip? I don't want to drive the 15 miles to my house everyday so I know your travel stinks



Going to Indy tomorrow, then we go up to Ft Wayne, In. Monday night when we're done, so back home on Wednesday from Ft Wayne......10.5 hrs, which will probably be more like 13 when it's all said and done with traffic.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

I would dread that as well. I really hate traveling so there is no way I would want that job, but you gotta do what has to be done to put food on the table.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

I fly on some and drive on some. I hated flying when I first started, but now I actually prefer it to the long hrs in a vehicle.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I fly on some and drive on some. I hated flying when I first started, but now I actually prefer it to the long hrs in a vehicle.



I bet you do. I mainly dislike the waiting when flying. I use to travel with work a good bit, but since March that has all stopped.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

I've been doing it so long now Wy I wouldn't know what else to do, unless I were to just stay local in the same business. I used to work a lot of local sports and entertainment, but it was all freelance,  networking, and selling your services......rather competitive and could be hit or miss at times, even if you were just a day late responding to a request.

That's why I built this up to a more regular gig that I actually get a schedule up to 6 mos. out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

I get a lot of time off also, sometimes too much.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've been doing it so long now Wy I wouldn't know what else to do, unless I were to just stay local in the same business. I used to work a lot of local sports and entertainment, but it was all freelance,  networking, and selling your services......rather competitive and could be hit or miss at times, even if you were just a day late responding to a request.
> 
> That's why I built this up to a more regular gig that I actually get a schedule up to 6 mos. out.





Jeff C. said:


> I get a lot of time off also, sometimes too much.




That's a good thing, unless your like me and spend way too much money when your off  Most people say the same thing to me about shift work, that there is no way they would want to do it. Me personally I couldn't even imagine working straight days, it would wear me out


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

BTW I'm still freelance, this entire industry is freelance. A lot of people networking for the same work. 

Fortunately, my brother and I was able to put a 6 man crew together for the WWE and we cover about 11 states whenever they are there in most cities. There's a few cities in a couple of the midwest states we don't go into because of Union strongholds. 

Then they started flying me from time to time outside of that throughout the country, even in those Union cities. The unions can't keep me out in that capacity when I fly.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW I'm still freelance, this entire industry is freelance. A lot of people networking for the same work.
> 
> Fortunately, my brother and I was able to put a 6 man crew together for the WWE and we cover about 11 states whenever they are there in most cities. There's a few cities in a couple of the midwest states we don't go into because of Union strongholds.
> 
> Then they started flying me from time to time outside of that throughout the country, even in those Union cities. The unions can't keep me out in that capacity when I fly.



Sounds like pretty cool work, I never was sure what you did. I thought it was some kind of IT work


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> That's a good thing, unless your like me and spend way too much money when your off  Most people say the same thing to me about shift work, that there is no way they would want to do it. Me personally I couldn't even imagine working straight days, it would wear me out



Sometimes I do go on spending sprees 

I used to work 12 hr shifts wayyy back in the day. I liked it. One week I worked 3-12's and the next week I worked 4 and switched days and nights every week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

Nobody playin tonight......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> When you get your own rifle and scope, if you would like for me to help you with it, get it right, and help you with getting used to it and learning it, you just holler.


you are first on my list....... thank you!


Jeff C. said:


> Hey......





Jeff C. said:


> It help's to shoot your gun a lot also Keebs. You need to know YOUR gun. Not that I'm any marksman by a long shot, but the more you shoot it the more you get the feel for YOUR gun and your own tendencies.


Well..... when someone hands you a gun & says "here you go", that's what you do........ I hate "wasting" ammo, I've never been this "bad" at hitting my target......


Wycliff said:


> My brother is the same way, he can shoot a lot better with his glasses than with contacts. Getting your own gun and practicing with it will help you out a great deal.


NO MORE CONTACTS!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Hey Wy!
> 
> Yep I found out I need my reading glasses on even while looking through my scope.


she stood there after the first shot, I put my "readers" on, scoped her again, pulled the trigger, heard the "hit" and danged if I didn't miss again!


Jeff C. said:


> I am absolutely dreading the ride home on Wednesday, the day before Thanksgiving. One of the most traveled days in the U.S. It's estimated that 100 million people will be on the roads across the country.


Oh my, dang Chief...........


Jeff C. said:


> Nobody playin tonight......


well, I "played" making 2 batches of bell pepper jelly, one *regular* one "Hot" and THEN I steeped up some of my *Master Tonic* lets just say my sinus's are clear now! tomorrow is strawberry fig preserves!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you are first on my list....... thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keebs=master multi-quoter


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you are first on my list....... thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Keebs, pepper jelly, and strawberry fig preserves....don't get much betta!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nobody playin tonight......



Had to step out for a bit and do some work


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Keebs=master multi-quoter


Can't help it, reading back I see so much I want/need to respond to.......... yeah, I'm a "gabber".......


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs, pepper jelly, and strawberry fig preserves....don't get much betta!


First time tryin the fig preserves....... J's Mama is THE Queen on that stuff, hoping to *get in the grove* with her........ already got some recipes being handed down to me from her, neither of her daughters have the "want to" of putting stuff up like I do......... LOVE me some "Granma", we're on the same page when it comes to food/putting up!


Wycliff said:


> Had to step out for a bit and do some work


I.don't.see.how.ya'll.do.it............. ONCE (about 3 months) I worked a job at a hospital admissions office, I worked "4 tens"......longest days I ever spent! but I was lucky, loved my supervisor & girls I worked with! but good gawd almighty, that was some long hours!!!!!111


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Can't help it, reading back I see so much I want/need to respond to.......... yeah, I'm a "gabber".......
> 
> First time tryin the fig preserves....... J's Mama is THE Queen on that stuff, hoping to *get in the grove* with her........ already got some recipes being handed down to me from her, neither of her daughters have the "want to" of putting stuff up like I do......... LOVE me some "Granma", we're on the same page when it comes to food/putting up!
> 
> I.don't.see.how.ya'll.do.it............. ONCE (about 3 months) I worked a job at a hospital admissions office, I worked "4 tens"......longest days I ever spent! but I was lucky, loved my supervisor & girls I worked with! but good gawd almighty, that was some long hours!!!!!111



Like I was saying earlier I couldn't work straight days, then again I'm not a morning person


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2014)

Laaaaawd Arkie beat da BRAKEzzz off(actually ole miss beat da brakes off thereselves..) Ole Miss !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaawd Arkie beat da BRAKEzzz off(actually ole miss beat da brakes off thereselves..) Ole Miss !!!!



yeah that was pretty bad


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Like I was saying earlier I couldn't work straight days, then again I'm not a morning person


 It REALLY does take all kinds to make the world go 'round! I put in 10 yrs getting up at 5:00 am to drive a school bus...........yeah, I done my early morning time........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaawd Arkie beat da BRAKEzzz off(actually ole miss beat da brakes off thereselves..) Ole Miss !!!!


say whut????


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

nite Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2014)

This one's for you Wy !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This one's for you Wy !!! [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks have 2 for me


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2014)

Good morning everybody


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2014)

good raining Sunday morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good raining Sunday morning.



Thanks for the coffee, been nasty all night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Thanks for the coffee, been nasty all night



When I checked at about 1 it had not started here yet but it is coming down pretty good now.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2014)

started here about 10 last night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2014)

I had my rain gauge turned over to keep from freezing so I just turned it upright to see how much rain I get today.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I had my rain gauge turned over to keep from freezing so I just turned it upright to see how much rain I get today.



I heard a inch to 2 inches


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2014)

TTYL I getting ready to go


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> TTYL I getting ready to go



cyl  going to try and hunt?


----------



## cramer (Nov 23, 2014)

thanks for the coffee G
I gotta let it cool down a little for eye can lubricate my brain


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 23, 2014)

First mornin not in a tree this season. Pouring down at 5, dogs wouldn't even go out to do they bidness. Oh well, I love the smell of RV in da mornin. Mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2014)

It is days like today that I want an old crank down window so you can sit in the truck until you need to roll down the window without making noise and let it go bang.


----------



## cramer (Nov 23, 2014)

since I'm not in the woods today, maybe I should rake the leaves


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like the rain has stopped here for a couple hours.  Buddy if mine called and invited me to go with. Maybe we will get one between this round of rain and the next.  Wish me luck


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks like the rain has stopped here for a couple hours.  Buddy if mine called and invited me to go with. Maybe we will get one between this round of rain and the next.  Wish me luck



Good Luck, Louie!  Steady rain here.....wouldn't want to be sittin out in this in an open stand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2014)

^^^^  Just as I say that it lets up. Hunting a pouring rain is tough, but I've done it, and seen deer when I didn't think I ever would. I'll hunt a light rain all day long, I've seen plenty of deer in a light rain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2014)

cramer said:


> since I'm not in the woods today, maybe I should rake the leaves



going to burn them too?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2014)

According to the radar, looks like a lull in the rain is approaching.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 23, 2014)

Wet leaf=heavy hard werk!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like I may see some snow flurries in Ft Wayne Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2014)

Catch yall later!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 23, 2014)

Lftgb.  Rain.  Lite wind. And I had to walk across a 100 acre pnut field to get here.  BTW that field was SOFT


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 23, 2014)

Here deer deer deer deer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2014)

Processing deer. Let's see if the pics will load.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 23, 2014)

The 22s getn some grub done.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 23, 2014)

Diner @ the tutus!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Processing deer. Let's see if the pics will load.


ok, gotta know........ what's the initials on da bags stand for?
Ended up with 18  1/2 pints of Skrawberry Fig preserves........ took 3 cookings........ put up 2 cookings of bell pepper jelly yesterday...... one regular and one *haaawwwt*!
Big thunder-boomers rolling thru here=no deer hunting for me........


----------



## Crickett (Nov 23, 2014)

Took my daughter to see The Hunger Games: Mocking Jay Part 1. It was sooooo good! Can't wait for part 2. 




Keebs said:


> ok, gotta know........ what's the initials on da bags stand for?
> Ended up with 18  1/2 pints of Skrawberry Fig preserves........ took 3 cookings........ put up 2 cookings of bell pepper jelly yesterday...... one regular and one *haaawwwt*!
> Big thunder-boomers rolling thru here=no deer hunting for me........



Gotta know too? 


Hope y'all stay safe down there. Looks rough on the radar.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Took my daughter to see The Hunger Games: Mocking Jay Part 1. It was sooooo good! Can't wait for part 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in a lull right now, but all three dogs are inside!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2014)

Inch and half of rain here in the MON.  Headed into work shortly .


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> in a lull right now, but all three dogs are inside!





Be patient, it`s headed your way...Stay safe.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, gotta know........ what's the initials on da bags stand for?
> Ended up with 18  1/2 pints of Skrawberry Fig preserves........ took 3 cookings........ put up 2 cookings of bell pepper jelly yesterday...... one regular and one *haaawwwt*!
> Big thunder-boomers rolling thru here=no deer hunting for me........



Mine and his initials. I started with mine, but C was faster than M. Just to make sure we use the older in the freezer first.
He's going to see his Mom now, but will be making some jerkey soon.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> in a lull right now, but all three dogs are inside!





Nicodemus said:


> Be patient, it`s headed your way...Stay safe.



Hope SugarPlum & her family took cover. Looks like they were under a Tornado Warning just a few mins ago.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2014)

Carp, back to raining here, should be a fun night of slipnslide.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 23, 2014)

The bottom just dropped out here..  Goodness


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hope SugarPlum & her family took cover. Looks like they were under a Tornado Warning just a few mins ago.



Last count a few minutes ago they were, but lots of crazy wind and they had taken shelter in their home.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Be patient, it`s headed your way...Stay safe.


 just got here a few ago......... man at that wind!  Another lull and I went ahead & put hay out for the horses......... my Miami neighbors just got in & danged if them crazy boys ain't gone hunting in this!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mine and his initials. I started with mine, but C was faster than M. Just to make sure we use the older in the freezer first.
> He's going to see his Mom now, but will be making some jerkey soon.


 hope she's doing better!  Mmmmmmjerkey.........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Carp, back to raining here, should be a fun night of slipnslide.


Heads up, they just mentioned your neck of the woods on the weather channel......... stay safe ya big galoot!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Heads up, they just mentioned your neck of the woods on the weather channel......... stay safe ya big galoot!






Thanks hun, ain't lookin forward to 12 hrs of this stuff tonight, Dawn's out of town and hope she makes it home safe.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2014)

Just talked to Sister in Hawkinsville. She is out of power. Said town was out too. She was in the middle of making a big pot of chicken stew. 
It'll be a while for her to get power back. Talk about the MON. That would be where she is.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> just got here a few ago......... man at that wind!  Another lull and I went ahead & put hay out for the horses......... my Miami neighbors just got in & danged if them crazy boys ain't gone hunting in this!
> 
> hope she's doing better!  Mmmmmmjerkey.........



I think she can come home for a few hours for Thanksgiving! 
It's my very favorite Holiday of the year and thought it weren't gonna happen this year.  Looks like it's On like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2014)

Afternoon, looks like it going to be a fun night tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, looks like it going to be a fun night tonight





Did everything BUT stick the 4 X 4, mining operations are down, I'm the only one here, wouldn't of been a fun walk out.


Be careful Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did everything BUT stick the 4 X 4, mining operations are down, I'm the only one here, wouldn't of been a fun walk out.
> 
> 
> Be careful Wy.



finally stopped here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

Wycliff said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2014)

Well the emergency notice app on the phone went off and stepping outside I could hear the sirens off in the distance but all went well.  

I've got a dr. appt this morning then making a run to the mtns.  Vaca week and have lots to get done my me.

Well the brew is ready for those partaking


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

Hope you have a great Thanksgiving vacation GW.  Gotta be back here Thursday night..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope you have a great Thanksgiving vacation GW.  Gotta be back here Thursday night..



You have a good week too.  I come back on tomorrow have some work here on the farm then return to the mtns for turkey day and then back to reality and work for my pay.  Lots of traveling hope I get some work done.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 24, 2014)

G-money on vacation ..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 24, 2014)

Happy Monday Morning to you Quack, Gobblin, BOD and Wycliff.  I am glad that these nasty storms are gone for today, I hope.  I've got lots of work to get done today and maybe the sun will come out and let me get it done before the rain comes back tomorrow.

Unfortunately, we lost our high school playoff game down in "The Swamp of Charlton County" Friday night.  We had a 16-0 lead up until 10 minutes left in the game and dang if we didn't go to overtime and miss an extra point that ultimately ended the game.  Totally blind officiating crew didn't help the situation either.   

Of course, Lincoln County Red Devils still has a lot to be very proud of when it comes to our football team.  Our team extended their state record of 41 consecutive years earning a playoff berth.  We have won at least seven games in 41 of the last 42 seasons.  This was the 42nd consecutive non-losing season for the Red Devils.


At least, we will have a quiet up-coming weekend now that we don't have go play in Hawkinsville this Friday night now though.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> G-money on vacation ..



No-money on vacation.

Mornin BOG and EE.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

Been as busy as a fat kid in a candy store all nite, but I bout got thisun whooped


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Been as busy as a fat kid in a candy store all nite, but I bout got thisun whooped



at least you weren't bored.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> at least you weren't bored.



This true


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

Hmmm, if I get somebody to work for me Thanksgiving night, that means I'll hafta go to my wife's family.  Think I'll just come onto work and make double time and half.  Plants shutting down Wed, won't start back up til Monday.  I'll have nuttin to do for 3 nights.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmm, if I get somebody to work for me Thanksgiving night, that means I'll hafta go to my wife's family.  Think I'll just come onto work and make double time and half.  Plants shutting down Wed, won't start back up til Monday.  I'll have nuttin to do for 3 nights.



Well at least it beats going to the inlaws


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

hello gtoler101


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Well at least it beats going to the inlaws





Tru dat !! 


Bout time for a cold one !! 




Mornin ya'll, didn't mean to be rude.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes Yes it is  Don't have to be back till next Tuesday night


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

I done runt erybody off


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

bye gtoler101


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2014)

I's back Wy.  Off checking out other threads and forums.

Brain in gear thinking of what I need to pack into truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yes Yes it is  Don't have to be back till next Tuesday night





Daaaaaaaang !!!  Have a great 8 days off !!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I's back Wy.  Off checking out other threads and forums.
> 
> Brain in gear thinking of what I need to pack into truck.



Be careful with all the idjits on the roads this week


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaang !!!  Have a great 8 days off !!



Gonna try may go to Burke county for the next few days and see if I can't shoot me a deer


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm outta hera TTYL


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 24, 2014)

It's a little foggy here on the front porch.. just doing my normal 2hr front porch deer hunt before bed!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 24, 2014)

Good morning, short week this week and then maybe some deer hunting. Mrs. V and i tried again Saturday. She's still at 0. She has to work all weekend this weekend so maybe i'll just kill one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

Morning BOG


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning BOG



Mernin my friend!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, short week this week and then maybe some deer hunting. Mrs. V and i tried again Saturday. She's still at 0. She has to work all weekend this weekend so maybe i'll just kill one.


You better get that pretty woman on a deer.


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin my friend!



Errthang going your way?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 24, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy. Short week here, we are closing at noon on Wednesday so hopefully I will have plenty of time to put at least one more in the freezer.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

keebs is here, shes just reading slow


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

bet she does and epic multiquote


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, mrs. hornet22+  
guess keebs lefted us and didnt say hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet she does and epic multiquote



she seems to have come and gone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


morning maam.  you hung over?


gobbleinwoods said:


> she seems to have come and gone.



keebs=antisocial?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



morning Ms Hawtnet   

On the way out the door cyl drivelers.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

have a goodun gobble


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Ms Hawtnet
> 
> On the way out the door cyl drivelers.



Where you going in such a hurry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Ms Hawtnet
> 
> On the way out the door cyl drivelers.



Maybe. Late for work. 
This blood pressure medicine is making me LAZY. I've always been 90 to nothin.  Don't like it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning maam.  you hung over?
> 
> 
> keebs=antisocial?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe. Late for work.
> This blood pressure medicine is making me LAZY. I've always been 90 to nothin.  Don't like it.



And I quoted the wrong quote up there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning maam.  you hung over?
> 
> 
> keebs=antisocial?





I`m the antisocial one, and it`s about time to hook up the swamp boat, grab my rifle, shotgun and knife, and disappear and have some high times for a good long spell.

Ya`ll have a good Thanksgiving, folks, and make sure to appreciate what you have.  

My regards.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m the antisocial one, and it`s about time to hook up the swamp boat, grab my rifle, shotgun and knife, and disappear and have some high times for a good long spell.
> 
> Ya`ll have a good Thanksgiving, folks, and make sure to appreciate what you have.
> 
> My regards.



Amen brother.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Unfortunately, we lost our high school playoff game down in "The Swamp of Charlton County" Friday night.  We had a 16-0 lead up until 10 minutes left in the game and dang if we didn't go to overtime and miss an extra point that ultimately ended the game.  _*Totally blind officiating crew didn't help the situation either.*_
> 
> Of course, Lincoln County Red Devils still has a lot to be very proud of when it comes to our football team.  Our team extended their state record of 41 consecutive years earning a playoff berth.  We have won at least seven games in 41 of the last 42 seasons.  This was the 42nd consecutive non-losing season for the Red Devils.
> 
> ...


 I just "knew" ya'll were gonna win that game!  But ya can't play the team & the officials at the same time............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs is here, shes just reading slow


nope, got on here & then had to help the boss man with his Iphone issues............  I don't have an Iphone!


Nicodemus said:


> I`m the antisocial one, and it`s about time to hook up the swamp boat, grab my rifle, shotgun and knife, and disappear and have some high times for a good long spell.
> 
> Ya`ll have a good Thanksgiving, folks, and _*make sure to appreciate what you have.
> *_
> My regards.



Safe Travels & Peaceful times, my dear friend! 


Mornin Folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

keebs boss= not smart phone savy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2014)

Keebs=smarter than a smart phone.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 24, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs boss= not smart phone savy


I told him "Turn it off, leave it for about 5 minutes, turn it back on"........... he waited maybe 2 minutes, turned it back on, his son calls him.......... tells him the same thing!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs=smarter than a smart phone.


   no way!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 24, 2014)

Keebs = IT person....Turn it off and turn it back on.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Keebs = IT person....Turn it off and turn it back on.


werks fer me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

keebs, you do any huntin?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, you do any huntin?


huntin? what that is?
I fish, yeah, that's it, I fish in my free time, have tackle box, will travel, I say!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

Hush Bobby............not a single word!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> huntin? what that is?
> I fish, yeah, that's it, I fish in my free time, have tackle box, will travel, I say!



 i meant this weekend, silly!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i meant this weekend, silly!


nope, no fishin for me, the fish like water, I don't, unless it's summertime, then I do........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

keebs is self medicating again..


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 24, 2014)

Bushnell trophy cams are making me bang my head against the wall right now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, no fishin for me, the fish like water, I don't, unless it's summertime, then I do........



Aint nothin like walking out in a duck pond in the middle of Winter before daylight waste high in water watching the world wake up. 
I guess you could say I like water year round.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bushnell trophy cams are making me bang my head against the wall right now.


why?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint nothin like walking out in a duck pond in the middle of Winter before daylight waste high in water watching the world wake up.
> I guess you could say I like water year round.



what she said


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs is self medicating again..


nope, but my coffee has gotten cold, time to swap over to water!


mudracing101 said:


> Bushnell trophy cams are making me bang my head against the wall right now.


If you'd switch to a fish finder, you'd be happy instead!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint nothin like walking out in a duck pond _*in the middle of Winter before daylight waste high in water*_ watching the world wake up.
> I guess you could say I like water year round.


how do you stay warm enough, ye of cold blood & in need of hot weather?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

waders= warm.  
sadly, mine have a HUGE hole in them right where the neop. meets teh rubber boot.. stoopid mouse!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> waders= warm.
> sadly, mine have a HUGE hole in them right where the neop. meets teh rubber boot.. stoopid mouse!!!


waders=rubber
hfh waders=leak=not warm


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> waders=rubber
> hfh waders=leak=not warm



mine are neoprene wid rubber boots
but your right, leak=cold=wet=unhappy=not hunting till fixed


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 24, 2014)

what'd i miss?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what'd i miss?



the toilet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, but my coffee has gotten cold, time to swap over to water!
> 
> If you'd switch to a fish finder, you'd be happy instead!
> 
> how do you stay warm enough, ye of cold blood & in need of hot weather?



warm socks and adrenaline.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

just made myself LOL


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> warm socks and adrenaline.



good thing bout duck hunting round here.  1 hour max and you can go back home adn go back to sleep.  All I ever seen was wood ducks and ring necks.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mine are neoprene wid rubber boots
> but your right, leak=cold=wet=unhappy=not hunting till fixed


duck, I mean DUCT tape, yeah, that'll work!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> warm socks and _*adrenaline*_.


key ingredient!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> just made myself LOL


that was  funny.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

Keebs trying to drown me.. I thunk we was fwends


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

aint dat right mud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 24, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs trying to drown me.. I thunk we was fwends


duct tape works!  I have some camo colored I'll loan ya, if it ain't a really big hole, if it is, I'll pull out my pool liner repair kit for ya........ I'd do that for you, you my frwiend!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aint dat right mud





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?





hdm03 said:


> mud?


 ya'll lookin for Mudro?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ya'll lookin for Mudro?



Naw


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 24, 2014)

nope


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> why?
> Two brand new cameras, black led, one worked two weeks, the other camera... two days.
> 
> what she said





Keebs said:


> ya'll lookin for Mudro?



Here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> nope



Then why you text me and ask where i was and if errything is ok


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 24, 2014)

Homo3=dont want to show his caring side.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 24, 2014)

Lunch. later.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

foresee me blowing a fuse today


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch. later.


That a new eatin joint?

Left ova fried cheekun, seasoned taters & french cut beans.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

good news... i got a coke zero for lunch


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> good news... i got a coke zero for lunch


Splurgin' goin ON in T town!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2014)

great news..............I got a water for lunch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

w had krysals last night, they was yummy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> great news..............I got a water for lunch.



gonna be able to drank all dat?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 24, 2014)

Soup, veg. beef.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

mud gonna go take a nappy nap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

bet HDM would offer to cuddle with him


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet HDM would offer to cuddle with him


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2014)

We're still on the same page.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We're still on the same page.


But that's a good thin............... oh wait, you meant this page......... sorry,  this wal mart bill is 4 pages long, I'm gonna have to restrict my guys from going out there!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

I need some stuff from walmart


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I need some stuff from walmart


just use your own card, not this'un.......... sheesh!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2014)

Something is wrong. Forum slower than molasses.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2014)

Got this one done.
Ya'll have a good evenin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 24, 2014)

Bye Mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

quacks here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

Slept a lil later than planned, do think I coulda slept all day..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

May not see ya'll for a while, I just got the green light to buy me a computer with all the bells & whistles I want......... going shopping!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slept a lil later than planned, do think I coulda slept all day..


 why didn't ya?

waiting on my IT adviser to call me back.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> just use your own card, not this'un.......... sheesh!





Keebs said:


> May not see ya'll for a while, I just got the green light to buy me a computer with all the bells & whistles I want......... going shopping!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> why didn't ya?
> 
> waiting on my IT adviser to call me back.........





Off next 3 days, trying not to waste 'em.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


I ain't paying for a Dell computer on our Wal Mart card, sheesh....... Iz goin skrait to da company & orderin this'un!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off next 3 days, trying not to waste 'em.


runnin late then............ double up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

Nephew killed another nice one at the plantation, that's lil Millard posing with him !!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nephew killed another nice one at the plantation, that's lil Millard posing with him !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 815914


Daaang!!!!
That young'un is toooo cute!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 24, 2014)

dats a niceun


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nephew killed another nice one at the plantation, that's lil Millard posing with him !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 815914



Holy Horns batman.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> why didn't ya?
> 
> waiting on my IT adviser to call me back.........



I thought you were the IT guru.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Nephew killed another nice one at the plantation, that's lil Millard posing with him !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 815914



That's a good one fo sho.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I thought you were the IT guru.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good one fo sho.


 No, not when it comes to picking them out......... just operating them!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Daaang!!!!
> That young'un is toooo cute!





He had on "face paint" but rubbed most of it off !!!





Buck supposedly scored in the 140's,  that's a BIG 8 ptr to score that high.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buck supposedly scored in the 140's,  that's a BIG 8 ptr to score that high.



There's some good one's at the farm.




Aint God good....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> There's some good one's at the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dang sho is to my bro !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 24, 2014)

Later y'all. Keebs lets go.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2014)

Do believe I would have had to let the hammer down on that buck too.   140'ish is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Later y'all. Keebs lets go.


 Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nephew killed another nice one at the plantation, that's lil Millard posing with him !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 815914



Very nice !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 24, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

Kang BOG !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

Crap, more rain . .  Mebbe my mustard greens will get to growin ifn the deer don't eat 'em.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nephew killed another nice one at the plantation, that's lil Millard posing with him !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 815914



Very nice


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

Afternoon everyone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

Evenin Wy, dang dog's 'bout to drive me CRAZY !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 24, 2014)

Wife's night to cook = a bag with a big M on it!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife's night to cook = a bag with a big M on it!



Mmmm health food


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

There's fixin to be a killin in this house.

Stoopid dog keeps climbin in my lap in my office chair and pushing me all ova the room.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's fixin to be a killin in this house.
> 
> Stoopid dog keeps climbin in my lap in my office chair and pushing me all ova the room.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2014)

Good talking to ya Ash, we will hook up soon !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good talking to ya Ash, we will hook up soon !!!



!0-4 will do


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 24, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> !0-4 will do



Don't forget fuzzy.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Don't forget fuzzy.



I know I'll see you now, your nephew just left about an hour ago


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2014)

The bottom is falling out of the thermometer.   Will be chilly by morning.  Quack is Chalkmine keeping you company?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2014)

15 guests.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 25, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy "WET" Tuesday to all of you fellow drivelers.

Dang, will somebody shutoff the faucet and stop this crazy rain so that I can get some work done.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy "WET" Tuesday to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> Dang, will somebody shutoff the faucet and stop this crazy rain so that I can get some work done.



I am trying to use up as much of the moisture as I can.   Have a cup or three


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I know I'll see you now, your nephew just left about an hour ago



Told you we were neighbors.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2014)

Good soggy morning to yall. I poured out 5 inches of rain out of the gauge this morning and its still raining. Ground is a lil saturated.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2014)

Dang all evening and throughout the night ... Remained kang!! I'm d a man!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good soggy morning to yall. I poured out 5 inches of rain out of the gauge this morning and its still raining. Ground is a lil saturated.


No kidding.  I ad the urge to go ride dirtroads last night be decided against it.  Had to drive 40 miles on the interstate instead


blood on the ground said:


> Dang all evening and throughout the night ... Remained kang!! I'm d a man!!!



You gots some mad skillz


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Sure glad I dont live in Ferguson this morning.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sure glad I dont live in Ferguson this morning.



Fo sho. Idiots are too stupid to realize they're destroying their own city.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Fo sho. Idiots are too stupid to realize they're destroying their own city.



caint fix stupid


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sure glad I dont live in Ferguson this morning.


Meeee too.......... 


Workin2Hunt said:


> Fo sho. Idiots are too stupid to realize they're destroying their own city.


Ain't that the truth, they don't care about the verdict, they just want to get away with the looting!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


good mornin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

one of my customers came in and said hes seen 3 good bucks since 7 this morning while driving to work.  Running hard


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Where errbody go?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

werd


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

down with whitey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> down with whitey



hater


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

no justice; no peace?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

what funny to me, once they get done where are they gonna buy groceries?  Will the hoopty cars make it to the nearest, non burnt, grocery store?  They burnt down a auto parts store.  Cant fix the hoopty wid no parts.  idiots


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Never mind, big ears will have food delivered to them... "disaster relief."  Do feel sorry for the non protesters and innocent people that are gonna suffer from this tho


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where errbody go?


doing more office updates......... and got the green light on the computer I picked out!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> doing more office updates......... and got the green light on the computer I picked out!



thunk you had to go ahead already?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2014)

Think i'm gonna go on up and loot Summit , i need some go fast parts.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2014)

I take that back, they'd just club me and then kick me to sleep. I'd wake up in jail.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Let it burn.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Think i'm gonna go on up and loot Summit , i need some go fast parts.


Id like a nice aftermarket Chevy Big Block, long Block


mudracing101 said:


> I take that back, they'd just club me and then kick me to sleep. I'd wake up in jail.


well, crap.  never mind


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Let it burn.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thunk you had to go ahead already?


yeah, but when I did the numbers it was a little higher than I thought it'd be, but he said go ahead........ chatting with Dell now.....


mudracing101 said:


> I take that back, they'd just club me and then kick me to sleep. I'd wake up in jail.


I'd do that to them if they did that to you!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Let it burn.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

"kick me to sleep" made me giggle


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

better be glad they didnt burn down a GC. Mud woulda been upset


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey WiClyff


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

hey everyone, early Christmas shopping in Ferguson this morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> better be glad they didnt burn down a GC. Mud woulda been upset



It aint ova yet.


I'm just glad H22 aint going duck hunting in Missouri this year.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

was chatting with the "wrong" dept., I gotta CALL the group that handles guberment people...........  I don't like being called guberment people........... But I love my job!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> was chatting with the "wrong" dept., I gotta CALL the group that handles guberment people...........  I don't like being called guberment people........... But I love my job!



Keebs working fo the man


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> was chatting with the "wrong" dept., I gotta CALL the group that handles guberment people...........  I don't like being called guberment people........... But I love my job, somedays!



Fixed it


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Keebs working fo the man


................... no:no: I werks for da kids!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fixed it


you got that right!
And when you have the office by yourself, you can NOT get on the phone with an order like this without the other line ringing off the hook or people coming in to sign their kids up or rent a building or an rv site or.............


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ................... no:no: I werks for da chirrens!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ................... no:no: I werks for da kids!
> 
> you got that right!
> And when you have the office by yourself, you can NOT get on the phone with an order like this without the other line ringing off the hook or people coming in to sign their kids up or rent a building or an rv site or.............



Close enuff


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


>


Did you AX them how to spell that?!?!


Wycliff said:


> Close enuff


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

poor chelsea.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> poor chelsea.



true, but, he could be doing ALOT worse than hunting.  No real answer to her question


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> poor chelsea.



Hey she knew what she was getting into when she married him. 







So did I when I married my hubby.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he could be doing ALOT worse than hunting.



Depends on what he's hunting.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Depends on what he's hunting.



true dat.. i assumed animals in teh woods...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> poor chelsea.


 I could've said sooooo much more.........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> true, but, he could be doing ALOT worse than hunting.  No real answer to her question


true......... but...........


Workin2Hunt said:


> Depends on what he's hunting.


Bingo!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> true dat.. i assumed animals in teh woods...



You do know what assumption is riiiigghhttt?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

mama said marriage aint easy...
Boy was she right..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You do know what assumption is riiiigghhttt?



No sir, can you tell me


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir, can you tell me



I think you're tryin to talk me into getting another infraction.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I could've said sooooo much more.........
> 
> true......... but...........
> 
> Bingo!



I bit my tongue.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I think you're tryin to talk me into getting another infraction.



 Me?  No sir. Just trying to get edumacated


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

If my hubby didn't hunt, we'd starve.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I think you're tryin to talk me into getting another infraction.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bit my tongue.


honey, I did too............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me?  No sir. Just trying to get edumacated


MmmmmHhhhmmm, SUUUURE ya are!

Lunch Call:
Cuban neighbors are up this week......... you all know I'm eating good!
left ova grilled cheekun (they marinate it so good!) and a grilled tater, this tater is so big, I will have at least 2 if not 3 meals off of it!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bit my tongue.



I am now. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> If my hubby didn't hunt, we'd starve.



So would we. I hate buying meat especially ground from the grocery store.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2014)

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2014)

reckon I ran y'all off


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2014)

Lunch: Turkey, Ham & Salami on Pepperidge farm onion bread


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

No lunch :/


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

I iz hera just trying to clean house and get this little man to eat his lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

now im hawngry


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm so


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> poor chelsea.



I need to go tell her to let me know if she needs anything......anything at all!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Where'd everybody go?


sorry, was stuffin my face.......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> No lunch :/


not even a coke zero?? water??? 


Wycliff said:


> I iz hera just trying to clean house and get this little man to eat his lunch


when you finish, will you come clean mine too, please??
wait, what little man?  Do you have Leroy there with you!??!


Crickett said:


> I'm so


about..............


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I need to go tell her to let me know if she needs anything......anything at all!


great idea!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

she thinks I'm great!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sorry, was stuffin my face.......
> 
> not even a coke zero?? water???
> 
> ...



  idjit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Chelsea who ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chelsea who ??



lately?


----------



## RabunSis (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey everybody...I'm a newbie.  Hope I'm doing this right.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

Welcome aboard RabunSis!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Didn't realize hdm03 was a black dood, he sho can sang.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

i be lovin' me some amazing grace


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

Welcome RabunSis.


Please let hdm03 know if you need anything. I mean anything at all!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm so





hdm03 said:


> I need to go tell her to let me know if she needs anything......anything at all!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Chelsea who ??


you don't need to know. 


RabunSis said:


> Hey everybody...I'm a newbie.  Hope I'm doing this right.


You did it!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didn't realize hdm03 was a black dood, he sho can sang.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2014)

RabunSis said:


> Hey everybody...I'm a newbie.  Hope I'm doing this right.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Bo$$; I hope you're enjoying your birthday!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

RabunSis said:


> Hey everybody...I'm a newbie.  Hope I'm doing this right.



your sig line have me the giggles.  welcome aboard


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Afternoon Bo$$


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Bo$$ hows it going training the racing chickens?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Rabunsis did a drive by . .


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rabunsis did a drive by . .



reckon where she went?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rabunsis did a drive by . .





hdm03 said:


> reckon where she went?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> reckon where she went?



She musta needed somepin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

driving her car to walmart?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Mrs22= qwang


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

I did get to meet Chief in Bowling Green Sunday night for supper. We had a good meal and lots of laughs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I did get to meet Chief in Bowling Green Sunday night for supper. We had a good meal and lots of laughs.




Love me some Jeff C.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

I aint getting no advise in the thread I started.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> reckon where she went?





Workin2Hunt said:


>





Mebbe at a drive thru ??? 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint getting no advise in the thread I started.





It's "advice..."


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint getting no advise in the thread I started.



Let me go check it out, I am good at giving advice. I have had a lot of experience in this field, as my wife has been giving me advice for almost 45 years.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Jeff C is good folks, for sure


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe at a drive thru ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, EXCUSE ME.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

Jeff C sent me some inappropriate selfies on several occasions


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C sent me some inappropriate selfies on several occasions



You know you liked it..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, EXCUSE ME.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You know you liked it..



Oh snap.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Today might be my Friday. Not sure yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> better be glad they didnt burn down a GC. Mud woulda been upset


They better not touch the GC


Hooked On Quack said:


> Didn't realize hdm03 was a black dood, he sho can sang.


Homo3 is black
Does his mom know?



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint getting no advise in the thread I started.


I just got back, advice coming right up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Whooooooot, I getta be off Saturday !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today might be my Friday. Not sure yet.




You lucky Dwag !!! 





mudracing101 said:


> They better not touch the GC
> Homo3 is black
> Does his mom know?
> 
> ...





Yes hdm03 is a knee grow, but he can sang Amazing Grace like he owns it !!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today might be my Friday. Not sure yet.







mudracing101 said:


> They better not touch the GC
> Homo3 is black,Does his mom know?







Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooot, I getta be off Saturday !!



Time for some football.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Time for some football.






It's been awhile lil brother !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today might be my Friday. Not sure yet.



I wished today was my friday.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I wished today was my friday.



Today is my.........I really don't know what today is. We are still early in the week right?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Yesterday was my Friday


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Today is my.........I really don't know what today is. We are still early in the week right?



You got it made in the shade boss.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint getting no advise in the thread I started.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2014)

Traffic jam in there. I can't even get in to give you my advice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

lol-ing all over myself


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

that reminds me; where is Pooh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that reminds me; where is Pooh?





Pooh be hangin around . . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

one mora day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ya'll have a good evenin.
I'm outta here.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 815988


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 25, 2014)

There are so many comments that I could make on this BUT I want to still be on here in the future.  

It is hard but I am sooooooooo self moderating right about now.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 815988


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 815988







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a good evenin.
> I'm outta here.



You to, two, too Mrs H.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> idjit


 that hurt..............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Chelsea who ??


don't worry 'bout it..........


RabunSis said:


> Hey everybody...I'm a newbie.  Hope I'm doing this right.


 depends........... who taught ya?


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Charlie!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today might be my Friday. Not sure yet.


tomorrow gonna be my Friday, for sure!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

forum is SLOW


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Its annoying me..


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

very slow


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

hdm03, can you speed up the forum?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

not my department


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

fix the clock too.. Nic will be proud of you iffin you fix it while hes gone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

what is your department?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

greeting


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Maybe mud can fix it, hes better at fixin stuff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

keebs is the IT person tho


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

helping people that need anything; anything at all department


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what is your department?



either ladies wear or complaints


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

you get fired from the clock fixin foreman job?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> either ladies wear or complaints



I thought he wore ladies wear, didnt know he was over that department?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I thought he wore ladies wear, didnt know he was over that department?



it's a twofer as he knows how it fits.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> it's a twofer as he knows how it fits.



 true dat.  Prolly why hes so popular at the park


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs is the IT person tho


 no:no: I'm the OPERATING person........ sheesh git it right!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no:no: I'm the OPERATING person........ sheesh git it right!



Oh, do you work with rh a lot?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Oh, do you work with rh a lot?


only when he needs computer help..................


----------



## rydert (Nov 25, 2014)

I like racin chickens..................


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that hurt..............
> 
> don't worry 'bout it..........
> 
> ...



Sowwy


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> I like racin chickens..................



^^ x's 2


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> I like racin chickens..................



I bet they are hard to count


----------



## rydert (Nov 25, 2014)

last post............


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Sowwy


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> last post............


 count agin.........


----------



## rydert (Nov 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I bet they are hard to count



they just so fast.........lot of um don't even have feathers.............


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> they just so fast.........lot of um don't even have feathers.............


if they don't have feathers, ya don't count them......... you gotta count the feathers then divide by the chickens


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> if they don't have feathers, ya don't count them......... you gotta count the feathers then divide by the chickens



That should make it a lot easier


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> they just so fast.........lot of um don't even have feathers.............



be plucks em, makes more aerodynamic


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> That should make it a lot easier


you're welcome!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> be plucks em, makes more aerodynamic


ya don't pluck'em, the featherless ones are you're fastest runners..........   that's how you keep up with'em....... dang, gotta teach you boys ALL about cheekunracin......... where's Charlie!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you're welcome!
> 
> ya don't pluck'em, the featherless ones are you're fastest runners..........   that's how you keep up with'em....... dang, gotta teach you boys ALL about cheekunracin......... where's Charlie!!



he CLAIMS he aint got no racin chickens.. recon he does his chicken racin underground


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Ridirt, this has been a good thread, why in the world you keep bringing dem chickens up. I done told you that I don't.....oh why don't you just forget about it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

see, hes ashamed of his chickens.  They must not be good


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Bo$$?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

I do not and I repeat do not have any kind of no chickens.


----------



## rydert (Nov 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Ridirt, this has been a good thread, why in the world you keep bringing dem chickens up. I done told you that I don't.....oh why don't you just forget about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bo$$?



If all you can talk about is chickens, take it to the Upland Game Bird Forum.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

I was curious bout your Emus and lamas


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I do not and I repeat do not have any kind of no chickens.



you do have a bunch of goats.....you should think about getting some cows


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

hfh = curious?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he CLAIMS he aint got no racin chickens.. recon he does his chicken racin underground


best record in the state for over 40 years...............


KyDawg said:


> Ridirt, this has been a good thread, why in the world you keep bringing dem chickens up. I done told you that I don't.....oh why don't you just forget about it.


you can't hide the truth for eva!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> see, hes ashamed of his chickens.  They must not be good


he just don't know how to handle stardom!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you do have a bunch of goats.....you should think about getting some cows



Real funny 03  don't you need to check the oil in your lawnmower or summpin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh = curious?








hey, wait.....idjit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

Bo$$ is a celebrity?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

Bo$$ is a little cranky this afternoon


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

probably needs a good movement


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

Not you too Keebs. You been hanging around Dirt, 03 and hfh too much.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bo$$ is a celebrity?


and a hater


hdm03 said:


> probably needs a good movement



jumping jacks?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh = curious?



Most females are.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Not you too Keebs. You been hanging around Dirt, 03 and hfh too much.


can't beat'em, join'em.........


Workin2Hunt said:


> Most males are.


fixed it for ya darlin'........


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

oh snap


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

this one is done


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

toast


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

ya'll go ahead and start a new one


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

i got to git


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

gone


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

out of herra


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2014)

last post


----------



## RabunSis (Nov 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She musta needed somepin.



Had to go take care of some stuff for the offspring.  It's always something!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Lols...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 25, 2014)

Make a new one.. But don't talk about boss's chickens.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2014)

RabunSis said:


> Had to go take care of some stuff for the offspring.  It's always something!





Yesmam, it's ALWAYzz sumpin...  You like Pooh ??


----------



## RabunSis (Nov 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yesmam, it's ALWAYzz sumpin...  You like Pooh ??



Verrrrryyyy strange.....He's got the cart before the horse.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2014)

you kids get out of my yard!


----------

